# حد عندة رد على شبهة ان كاتب رسالة العبرانيين مجهول



## taten (9 يوليو 2007)

*حد عندة رد على ان كاتب رسالة العبرانيين مجهول*


----------



## My Rock (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حد عندة رد على شبهة ان كاتب رسالة العبرانيين مجهول*

شهد القدماء أن بولس الرسول كتب هذه الرسالة، فتكلم عليها أغناطيوس في رسائله (107م) وتكلم عنها بوليكاربوس أسقف إزمير في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبي (108م) واستشهد بها جستن الشهيد في محاورته مع تريفو اليهودي (140م) وكثيراً ما استشهد بها أكلمندس الإسكندري على أنها رسالة بولس الرسول (194م) وشهد أوريجانوس (230م) بأنها رسالة بولس الرسول، وكذلك ديونسيوس أسقف الإسكندرية (247م) وغيرهم الكثير

اضافة الى ان يوجد العديد من الادلة من داخل العهد الجديد و ليس في رسالة العبرانين فقط ان الرسالة هي لبولس

و انا عامل بحث بالنسبة لرسالة العبرانيين و نسبتها لبولس لكن حفاضا لمسار الموضوع سأختصر الادلة بالتالي:​
المصطلحات المستخدمة في العبرانيين تشبة ما استخدم في كولوسي و افسس و رومية
الرسول بولس نفسه اشار في عبرانين 13 و العدد 23
اِعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أُطْلِقَ الأَخُ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، الَّذِي مَعَهُ سَوْفَ أَرَاكُمْ، إِنْ أَتَى سَرِيعاً.

و كما نعلم تيموثاوس كان مرافق بولس​و فوق هذا كله يحسم لنا الرسول بطرس في رسالته الامر تماما بقوله في رسالته الثانية 3 و العدد 15
وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ،​

و كما نعرف ان بطرس كتب رسالته للمسيحيين من اصل يهودي, المطرودين من اورشليم و المشتتين في اسيا الصغرى و هذا واضح من اول عدد من اول اصحاح من رسالته الاولى
بُطْرُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى الْمُتَغَرِّبِينَ مِنْ شَتَاتِ بُنْتُسَ وَغَلاَطِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَأَسِيَّا وَبِيثِينِيَّةَ، الْمُخْتَارِينَ

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Fadie (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حد عندة رد على شبهة ان كاتب رسالة العبرانيين مجهول*

*قانونية الرسالة الى العبرانيين*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حد عندة رد على شبهة ان كاتب رسالة العبرانيين مجهول*

شكرا للاجابة استاذ روك


----------



## عبير الورد (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا الرب يباركك اخي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 مارس 2010)

انا كنت بدور علي الموضوع دا و كنت هسئل السؤال دا 

الرب معاكم و يخليكم و يبارككم 

سلام المسيح


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (13 يوليو 2012)

taten قال:


> *حد عندة رد على ان كاتب رسالة العبرانيين مجهول*


أشكر مايروك و فادي و غيرهم على المشاركة 
و دعوني أتحفكم بهذه الهدية الرسمية من


> *الموقع الرسمي  	لكنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت القبطية الأرثوذكسية*
> 
> * الإسكندرية،  	مصر*
> 
> ...



كيف تدرجون رسالة لا تعرفون كاتبها , بل و تظنون أنها ليست من الرسل,كيف تدرجونها في كتابكم المقدس؟ و كيف تعرفون إذا أنها وحي موحا؟ 
أستاذ مايروك, هل أتبع رأيك أم أتبع رأي الكنيسة؟؟


----------



## amgd beshara (13 يوليو 2012)

rejeb_hamdi قال:


> أشكر مايروك و فادي و غيرهم على المشاركة
> و دعوني أتحفكم بهذه الهدية الرسمية من
> 
> 
> ...



كفاية بقي كذب و استخدام التقية 
وانا مش هرد عليك لكن هجيبلك الاجابة من نفس الموقع اللى انت استشهدت بية اتفضل هديتي ليك
* من الذي كتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين*

 			كاتب رسالة العبرانيين لم يكتب اسمه إلا أن الكنائس الأرثوذكسية  			والشرقية منذ بدايتها نسبت الرسالة لبولس الرسول وقال بهذا معظم الآباء  			وعلى سبيل المثال البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى  			وديديموس الضرير والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين ويوحنا فم الذهب وكيرلس  			الأورشليمى وكثيرون. والكنائس الغربية تبعت الكنائس الشرقية بعد القرن  			الرابع.
 			إلا أن بعض الدارسين ينسبون الرسالة لكاتب آخر غير بولس الرسول لسببين:
 			 			                        1.   			  			أنه لم يكتب اسمه كما تعود في باقي رسائله.
 			 			                        2.   			  			هناك بعض الإختلافات عن باقي رسائل بولس الرسول.

* أولًا:- لماذا لم يذكر بولس الرسول اسمه ؟*

 			 			                        1.   			  			بولس الرسول كرسول للأمم كان أكثر تحررًا من الرسل الذين بشروا اليهود  			مثل بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا في الإرتباط بالطقوس اليهودية كالختان مثلًا  			وهذا سبب في نفور العبرانيين منه (المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودى).  			وهؤلاء تحاملوا عليه. فلو ذكر اسمه لنفروا من الرسالة كلها ورفضوها  			وشككوا فيها.
 			 			                        2.   			  			بولس أرسل للأمم ولم يرسل لليهود، فتأدبًا منه وتواضعًا لم يذكر اسمه  			فيكون كمن إعتبر نفسه رسولًا للعبرانيين.

* ثانيًا:- إن كان هناك بعض الإختلافات عن باقي الرسائل فهناك أوجه  			كثيرة للشبه:*

 			 			                        1.   			  			التشابه بين رسالة العبرانيين ورسائل بولس الرسول الأخرى 
 			الملائكة نطقوا بالناموس             عب 2: 2-5 
 			مع          غل 3: 19-25 
 			أورشليم السمائية                    عب 12: 22، 13: 14     
 			مع          غل 4: 25، 26 
 			كلمة الله هي سيف الروح                  عب 4: 12            
 			مع          أف 6: 17 
 			اللبن هو طعام الأطفال في الإيمان    عب 5: 12-14      			                                   مع          1كو 3: 1-3  
 			الدهر الأتى في مقابل الدهر الحاضر عب 6: 5، 9: 9     
 			مع          أف 1: 21 
 			الظل في مقابل الحقيقة               عب 8: 5، 10: 1   
 			مع          كو 2: 17 
 			تحديد علاقة الابن بالآب وبالعالم           عب 1: 1-3
 			 مع         كو 1: 15-17 + 1كو 8: 6 
 			تواضع المسيح الإختيارى                  عب 2: 9 + 5: 7، 9      			
 			مع          في 2: 7-8 + غل 4: 4-5 
 			اسم المسيح فوق كل إسم             عب 2: 7 + 10: 12       
 			مع          أف 1: 20-22 + في 2: 9-11
 			ثلاثية بولس (الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة)     عب 6: 10-12 + 10: 22-24                     مع          1كو 13: 13 + 1تس 1: 3 + 8:5
 			المسيح يظفر على إبليس وعلى الموت      عب 2: 14     
 			مع          كو 2: 15 + 1كو 15: 54-57 
 			إمكانية هلاك المؤمن                 عب 3: 16، 17      
 			مع            1كو 10: 5-12 (لاحظ استخدام نفس التشبيه)
* 

*​ *                         2.   			الإختلافات بين العبرانيين وباقي رسائل بولس الرسول:*

 			 			                              أ‌.   			  			لقب رئيس كهنة الذي استخدمه بولس الرسول هنا للمسيح لم يذكره في باقي  			رسائله والسبب أن باقي الرسائل موجهة للأمم الذين لا يعرفون شيئًا عن  			الطقوس اليهودية ولا عن رئيس الكهنة. أما هذه الرسالة فموجهة  			للعبرانيين.
 			 			                          ب‌.   			  			كان بولس الرسول يذكر الجزء العملى والأخلاقي في نهاية رسائلة وهنا  			نراها ممتزجة مع الجزء التعليمى. ولكنه هنا أراد أن يفعل هذا ليحول  			العقيدة إلى خبرة حياة.
 			 			                          ت‌.   			  			فى مقارنته بين العهدين كان يقارن باختصار في باقي الرسائل، أما هنا  			فهو قد أسهب في المقارنة. والسبب واضح أن هذا هو موضوع الرسالة وهي  			موجهة للعبرانيين الذين يعرفون تفاصيل العبادة والشرائع اليهودية.
 			 			                          ث‌.   			  			فى ص (11) ذكر سلسلة طويلة لأبطال الإيمان ولا نجد ما يقابل هذا في  			باقي الرسائل ونقول وما المانع فهل لا بد أن تتشابه كل الرسائل في كل  			شيء.
 			 			                           ج‌.   			  			نجد الرسول هنا يذكر اسم السيد المسيح مجردًا من الألقاب فيقول يسوع في  			معظم الأحيان والسبب أنه كان يركز على عمل المسيح بجسده.
* 

*​ * 			لمن كتبت الرسالة إلى العبرانيين*

 			الرسالة كتبت إلى مؤمنين مسيحيين من أصل يهودى، ومن غير الممكن أن تكون  			مكتوبة لمؤمنين كانوا من الأمم، فالأمم لا يعرفون شيئًا عن الطقوس  			والعقائد اليهودية.
 			وهم الذين أسماهم بولس أهل الختان في أماكن أخرى (غل 2: 12) + (كو 4:  			10، 11) + (أع 11: 2).
 			 			                        1.   			  			هناك من يقول أن هؤلاء العبرانيين كانوا من يهودى فلسطين وخاف عليهم  			الرسول من الارتداد بسبب شدة اضطهاد اليهود لهم والمشكلة هنا لماذا كتب  			باليونانية وليس بالعبرية.
 			 			                        2.   			  			هناك من يقول أنه كتبها لمؤمنى إنطاكية. وهناك من قال للعبرانيين في  			الإسكندرية وهناك من قال أنها لمؤمنى إيطاليا لذلك كتبها باليونانية.
 			 			                        3.   			  			الأرجح أنها كتبت لكل هؤلاء ولكي تصلح للكل كتبها الرسول باليونانية.
 			حقًا هي كتبت لمجموعة خاصة يعدهم الرسول بالزيارة ولكن كتبها الرسول  			وفى ذهنه منفعة الجميع. فالعبرانيين في كل مكان وجدوا مقاومة شديدة من  			اليهود.
* 

*​ * 			تاريخ كتابة الرسالة*

 			كتبت قبل خراب الهيكل الذي تم هدمه سنة 70 م بدليل أن بولس لم يشير إلى  			هدمه بل قال أن الذبائح التي تقدم لا تكمل 9: 9 + 10: 1، 2 + 13: 10 			
 			ولكن كانت الأحداث تشير بقرب الحرب في أورشليم. وبالروح أدرك بولس أن  			اليوم قد اقترب لخراب الهيكل بل وخراب أورشليم فأرسل لهم أي للعبرانيين  			يقول ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية 13: 13، 14 حتى لا يصدموا صدمة عنيفة  			حين يروا خراب أورشليم. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و 	التفاسير الأخرى).   			ونجد في 10: 25 إحساس الرسول الصادق باقتراب  			هذا الموعد. وإذا علمنا أن أحداث الخراب بدأت سنة 67 م. فيمكن تحديد  			زمن كتابة الرسالة على أنه يسبق هذا الميعاد ويحدده الدارسون بأنه سنة  			63 م.
 			وعلامات هذا اليوم، يوم خراب أورشليم حددها الرب يسوع في مت 24. فهو  			رأى بالروح أن اليوم آت سريعًا وينبغى الخروج من أورشليم.


----------



## أَمَة (13 يوليو 2012)

إضافة الى ما كتبه الأخ المبارك *أمجد،* ومن نفس الموقع
 
 ***كاتب الرسالة: *
 
+ لم يذكر الرسول اسمه حتى لا ينفر المتعصبون من المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودي من قراءتها هؤلاء الذين حسبوه ثائرا علي العوائد الموسوية (أع 21: 21)، وأول من اتجهت إليه أفكار *قادة الكنيسة الأولين* هو بولس الرسول أنه كاتبها، فقد قال اكليمنضس الاسكندرى أن بولس كتبها بالعبرانية وأن لوقا ترجمها إلي اليونانية فقد كان بولس يهوديا (أع 3:22)، (فى 5:3) وكم كان له حزنا عظيما ووجعا في قلبه لا ينقطع ؛ فقد كان يود لو كان هو نفسه محروما من المسيح لأجل أخوته أنسبائه بالجسد، اما المكتوب اليهم هذه الرسالة فهم اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح وقد جاء عليهم اضطهاد شديد من العبرانيين غير المؤمنين.
 
للذين يحبون المزيد اليكم الرابط الذي نقلت منه: 

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Introductions-Elkalima-Arabic-Bible-Fr-A-F/Mokademat-ArabicBible-02-New-Testament/******ure-Bible-Study-NT-19-Ebraneyeen.html

*تعليق بسيط.* المعروف لدى الجميع عن بولس الرسول أنه كان واسع العلم والمعرفة في دينه اليهودي قبل إيمانه بالمسيح وكان أكبر المضطهدين للمسيحية. تلقن علومه الدينية من غمالائيلا الذي كان من أشهر معلمي الناموس ومفسّريه.  فأصبح بولس بعلمه هذا ومعرفته الأكثر تأهيلًا وكفاءة لفهم النبؤات المكتوبة عن المسيح في العهد القديم، ولذلك كتب لهم رسالته الى العبرانيين ليبن لهم أن كل ما جاء وقيل في العهد القديم كان يشير الى المسيح.

لذلك ارجو قراءة البقية في الرابط الذكور.


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 يوليو 2012)

طبعا عمو معاذ عيان لابس البدلة واعد فرحان بيه واعد عمال يهبل ويزيط فالظيطة فعلشان نقطع لسان عمونا معاذ هنقول كلمتين لعله يهتدى ويبطل يحكى فكلام كبير عليه جته خيبة فوق خيبته

 بعيد عن اباء الكنيسة وما قاله الاخوة احبتت ان اسير من طريقا اخر يؤكد كلامهم جميعا
البردية 46 من مجموعة تشيستر تحتوى على اجزاء من الرساله للعبرانيين  وتعد من ضمن الرسائل وتاتى كترتيب بعد الرساله الى روميا 
وهى تعود لاعاد200 تقريبا ولكن اشار البعض بعد دراسات الباليوغرافية انه لا تتعدى الثمانين الاولى ميلاديا واذا كانت تعوود لعام80ميلاديا فالكاتب  بكل تاكيد موجود قبل عاد الثمانيين اى كان معاصر للعصور الاولى

















صورة للمخطوط
*ومن احد ابحاث استاذ فادى نقراء
عنوان الرسالة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (الى العبرانين)
**




** اول اصحاح 1 عدد 7 لغاية اصحاح 2 عدد 3
**





*​​

*بردية *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*114*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*P114*[/FONT]




[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*Housing ********: Oxford, Ashmolean Mus., s. n. (P. Oxy. 4498) 
Date: III 
Contents: c He 1:7-12 
Physical De******ion: Folios: 1 Frg 
Dimensions: 7,1 x 3,8 cm(25x15) 
Lines: 10 (27) 
Columns: 1
,وفالمخطوط السينائى 
*[/FONT]*رسالة العبرانيين تاتي بين تسالونيكي الثانية وتيموثاوس الاولي وتكتب في بداية الرسالة * *للعبرانيين*




وفمخطوط قمران نجد 

[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*4Q369 = 1: 6 
*[/FONT]




[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*4Q470 = 2: 2 *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*11Q13 = 7: 3 *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1Qs et al = 10: 4*[/FONT]
*اتي في السريانية القديمة من القرن الثالث ايضا الي العبرانيين وتاتي بعد الرسالة الي رومية * *وفي المخطوطات القبطية الصعيدية ، تقع بعد الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*. *[/FONT]*وفي إحدى مخطوطات لينينجراد ، تقع بعد الرسالة إلى غلاطية*



*واللاتينية القديمة من منتصف القرن الثاني وتكتب بوضوح انها رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين  * 
*والفلجاتا من القرن الرابع * 
*والبشيتا من القرن الرابع*
*وبقية المخطوطات السريانية  * 
*والترجمات الكثيره الاخري مثل الخمس ترجمات القبطيه *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*( *[/FONT]*الصعيدي والبحيري والاخميمي والفيومي والوسطي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*)*[/FONT]
*والترجمه الغوصيه * 
*والسلافينية * 
*والجوارجينية * 
*والاثيوبية 
*

*قائمة كيرلس الاورشليمي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*350 *[/FONT]*م يقول*
*هناك الاربعة عشر رسالة لبولس * 



*قائمة مجمع لاوديكية *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*363 *[/FONT]*م تقول في القانون *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*60 *[/FONT] 
*رسائل بولس الاربعة عشر*



*قائمة اثاناسيوس الرسولي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*367 *[/FONT]*م يقول*
*رسائل بولس الاربعة عشر *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: *[/FONT] 
*واحده الي رومية*
*اثنين الي كورنثوس * 
*واحده الي غلاطية * 
*واحده الي افسس * 
*واحده الي فيلبي * 
*واحده الي كلوسي * 
*اثنين الي تسالونيكي * 
*واحده الي العبرانيين * 
*اثنين الي تيموساوس * 
*واحده الي تيطس * 
*واحده الي فليمون * 



*قائمة غريعوريوس النيزنزي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*329 *[/FONT]*الي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*389 *[/FONT]*م ويقول*
*رسائل بولس الاربعة عشر*



*قائمة ابيفانيوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*385 *[/FONT]*م*
*الرسائل الاربعة عشر للرسول المقدس بولس * 



*قائمة امفيلوكيوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*394 *[/FONT]*م *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*بولس الرسول كتب بحكمة للكنائس اربعة عشر رسالة * 
*واحده الي رومية * 
*اثنين الي كورنثوس * 
*وتلك الي غلاطية * 
*واخري الي افسس*
*وتلك الي فيلبي*
*والمكتوبه الي كلوسي * 
*واثنين الي تسالونيكي * 
*واثنين الي تيموثاوس*
*واحده الي تيطس*
*واخري الي فليمون*
*وواحده الي العبرانيين*



*قائمة القديس جيروم *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*394 *[/FONT]*م * 
*في رسالته الي بولس اسقف نولا * 
*الرسول بولس كتب الي السبع كنائس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*( 9 ) *[/FONT]*والثامنة الي العبرانيين وارشد تيموثاوس وتيطس وفليمون من اجل عبده الهارب * 



*قائمة اغسطينوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*397 *[/FONT]*م * 
*اربعة عشر رسالة لبولس واحده للرومانيين واثنين للكرونثوسيين واحده للغلاطيين واحده للافسسيين وللفلبينيين اثنين للتسالونيكيين واحده للكولوسيين اثنين لتيموساوس واحده لتيطس وفليمون وللعبرانيين * 



 *قائمة مجمع قرطاج الذي انعقد علي عدة مراحل بداية من *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*397 *[/FONT]*م الي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*419 *[/FONT] 
*قانون *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*24 *[/FONT]*يقول*
 *الاسفار الالهية المقدسه *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*... *[/FONT]*ثلاثة عشر رسالة لبولس وواحده للعبرانيين * 



*روفينيوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*400 *[/FONT]*م * 
*اربعة عشر رسالة لبولس * 



*ثم بعد ذلك الكثير جدا*


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 يوليو 2012)

*من هم كتبة الأناجيل والرسالة إلى العبرانيين وهل هم مجهولين؟
* aghroghorios


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2012)

> [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*4Q369 = 1: 6
> *





> http://holy-bible-1.com/media/11533/...ml_56b55f8.jpg


*هى ايه علاقة المخطوطة دى برسالة العبرانين؟*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2012)

*انا عايز اشرح جزئية واصحح جزئية 

الجزئية اللى عايز اشرحها 

ليه قبل القديس بولس ككاتب لرسالة العبرانين فى الشرق منذ البداية بينما فى الغرب لم يتأكدوا من ذلك

ما ساقوله ليس اراء لمفسرين محدثين لكنه من اقوال الاباء
* *Theodore of Mopsuestia and Severian of Gabala represent the received interpretation that, because Paul was an “apostle to the Gentiles,” out of tact and appropriate deference to apostles called to the ministry to the historic people of Israel, Paul’s authorship is not explicitly mentioned in the Epistle to the “Hebrews.”*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Heen, Erik M. ;   Krey, Philip D. W.: Hebrews. Downers Grove, IL : InterVarsity Press, 2005 (Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 10), S. 1*
​ *باختصار لان بولس الرسول هو رسول الامم فمن اللياقة والاحترام للرسل لم يتم ذكر اسم القديس بولس كمؤلف للرسالة فى بداية رسالة العبرانين
القديس ثيؤودور _من القرن الرابع _ يقول **Theodore of Mopsuestia *
*What then is the reason for Paul not appending his name? It is evident and very clear. Both Barnabas and Paul divided the preaching task with the disciples of the blessed Peter. [This was] not so that the former could teach some doctrines and the latter others—for there is one goal—but so that Paul and Barnabas might lead to faith some from the Gentiles while Peter and his disciples would lead some from the Jews to faith, deeming this division more expedient because at that time there was still a powerful rivalry due to **the custom of the Jews (based on their law) who did not permit themselves to consort with Gentiles. Then some of the apostles had dealings with the Gentiles, while others with the circumcised. But those who had come to faith in all probability deemed the teachers and apostles to be shared by both communities. Thus, when Paul wrote to the Gentiles, he in all likelihood commands them as their apostle, but when he writes to the Hebrews, he does not*.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1



*من الاخر هو عايز يقول سبب عدم كتابة بولس اسمه فى اول الرسالة واضح جدا لان المفروض ان فى تقسيم لمهمة الكرازة والوعظ بين الرسل فبلوس وبرنابا وجهوا للامم فلما كان بيكتب للاممين كان بيامرهم كرسول لهم اما لما وجه رسالته للعبرانين لم يفعل ذلك

يعنى لم يكتب اسمه فى اولها كرسول لهم

القديس الثانى **.* *Severian of Gabala* *The heretics say that this epistle is not Paul’s, and they offer as their first proof of this that his name is not superscribed as in the other epistles. Second, his vocabulary is different, that is, it is foreign to Paul’s customary word choice and usage. One must know, however, that Paul was hated by the Jews on the grounds that he was teaching apostasy from the law, and having been endangered for this reason in Jerusalem and having scarcely escaped, he was sent to Rome. Therefore, writing something useful to the Hebrews, he does not append his name, so that they might not lose any advantage they could have derived from the letter because of their hatred against him.*​ *And he writes to them in the tongue of the Hebrews, which was also translated by one of his disciples—by Luke or more likely by Clement who also is mentioned. For this reason the vocabulary is different. And this has been investigated by previous generations, and Eusebius of Pamphilus, a historian of those things in preceding and contemporary generations, made mention of the investigation,4 and it still seemed to our fathers, the predecessors of the bishops, that the epistle was Paul’s*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 

*والراجل هنا لخص كل حاجة الصراحة
1-اولا اعتبر ان ما يقول ان رسالة العبرانين ليست لبولس هى هرطقة 
2-من قالوا بذلك اعتمدوا على امرين اولهما اختلاف الالفاظ وعدم ذكره لاسمه فى بداية الرسالة

3-عدم ذكره لاسمه فى بداية الرسالة امر طبيعى نظرا لان اليهود يكرهون بولس لانهم يظنون انه يعلم بما يخالف ناموسهم فحينما كتب للعبرانين لم يلحق اسمه فى الرسالة

4- اما عن اختلاف الالفاظ فقال انه طبيعى ان يكتب بلسانهم " اللسان العبرانى " واحد تلاميذه لوقا او لكليمنضدس قام بترجمتها لليونانية فنجد تغيير فى الالفاظ 

5-والراجل اكد فى النهاية ان الاباء والؤرخين السلفين اكدوا بان هذة الرسالة هى للقديس بولس


ملاحظة/
ما قاله هذا الاب قاله كلمينضدس السكندرى من القرن الثانى لنها لبولس الرسول وترجمها لوقا لليونانية وهذا الرائ انا مقتنع بيه   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2012)

*الجزء اللى انا عايز اصححه

انا كنت كتبت تأريخ للبردية 46 انها بترجع لاواخر القرن الاول ودا صح حسب ما قاله العالم  كيم

لكن كومفورت وبارت فى كتابهم قالوا ان هذا التاريخ غير دقيق والادق انها ترجع لمنتصف القرن الثانى 

**In the final analysis, P46 belongs to the second century and probably belongs to the middle part of that century, when we consider its undeniable comparability with P. Oxy. 1622 (ca. a.d. 117–138), P. Oxy. 3721 (second half of second century), P. Rylands III 550 (second century), P. Berol 9810 (early second century), and P. Oxy. 841 (second hand; 125–150). Thus, it is my opinion that P46 belongs to an era after a.d. 81–96 (the era posited by Kim)—perhaps the middle of the second century.*​ *Comfort, Philip Wesley ;   Barrett, David P.: The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manu******s. A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manu******s. Wheaton, Ill. : Tyndale House, 2001, S. 206*
​ *

يعنى رسالة العبرانين كتبت حوالى 62 ميلادية فيكون لدينا بردية لنصها بعد حوالى 100 عام من كتابتها وموضوعة ضمن رسائل البولس ودا ديل قوى على انها مصنفة ضمن رسائل البولس من القرن الثانى الميلادى 
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (13 يوليو 2012)

*هذا نقل جزء قليل من هولي بايبل 
الرد كامل
 
**[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]Holy_bible_1*​
*

 كاتب الرسالة هو معلمنا بولس الرسول وهذا ما ساقدم عليه الكثير من الادلة ولكن يجب ملاحظة ان هذه الرسالة هي من اكثر رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول التي حاول المشككين ان يشككوا في اسم كاتبها ويدعوا انه مجهول وهذا لسببين  
 الاول ان معلمنا بولس الرسول لم يريد ان يكتب اسمه فيها رغم انطباق كل الادلة علي انه كاتبها وايضا السبب الذي لاجله لم يكتب معلمنا بولس الرسول اسمه علي الرسالة معروف وذكره الاباء  
 والثاني لاهمية هذه الرسالة فبالتشكيك في اسم كاتبها ظنوا انهم بهذا يشككون في قانونيتها ومحتواها رغم ان هذا غير صحيح فمع تعدد اسماء كتاب اسفار العهد الجديد هذا لا يؤثر علي قانونية اسفارهم وايضا كل معايير قانونية اسفار العهد الجديد تنطبق علي رسالة العبرانيين  
  والادلة علي ان معلمنا بولس الرسول هو كاتب الرسالة
 نبدا بالادلة الداخلية   
 اولا الرسالة ارسلت من ايطاليا  
 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]13:
[/FONT] [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]13: 24 سلموا على جميع مرشديكم و جميع القديسين يسلم عليكم الذين من ايطاليا  
[/FONT] [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]13: 25 النعمة مع جميعكم امين الى العبرانيين كتبت من ايطاليا على يد تيموثاوس  
[/FONT] وهذا اسلوب ختام معلمنا بولس الرسول في كل رسائلة ولكن  
 من الذي ذهب الي ايطاليا ؟
 الرد نجده في  
 سفر اعمال الرسل [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]27
[/FONT] [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]1 فَلَمَّا اسْتَقَرَّ الرَّأْيُ أَنْ نُسَافِرَ فِي الْبَحْرِ إِلَى إِيطَالِيَا، سَلَّمُوا بُولُسَ وَأَسْرَى آخَرِينَ إِلَى قَائِدِ مِئَةٍ مِنْ كَتِيبَةِ أُوغُسْطُسَ اسْمُهُ يُولِيُوسُ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif] 2 فَصَعِدْنَا إِلَى سَفِينَةٍ أَدْرَامِيتِينِيَّةٍ، وَأَقْلَعْنَا مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ نُسَافِرَ مَارِّينَ بِالْمَوَاضِعِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]. [/FONT]وَكَانَ مَعَنَا أَرِسْتَرْخُسُ، رَجُلٌ مَكِدُونِيٌّ مِنْ تَسَالُونِيكِي[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif] 3 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الآخَرِ أَقْبَلْنَا إِلَى صَيْدَاءَ، فَعَامَلَ يُولِيُوسُ بُولُسَ بِالرِّفْقِ، وَأَذِنَ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أَصْدِقَائِهِ لِيَحْصُلَ عَلَى عِنَايَةٍ مِنْهُمْ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif] 4 ثُمَّ أَقْلَعْنَا مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَسَافَرْنَا فِي الْبَحْرِ مِنْ تَحْتِ قُبْرُسَ، لأَنَّ الرِّيَاحَ كَانَتْ مُضَادَّةً[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif] 5 وَبَعْدَ مَا عَبَرْنَا الْبَحْرَ الَّذِي بِجَانِبِ كِيلِيكِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ، نَزَلْنَا إِلَى مِيرَا لِيكِيَّةَ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif] 6 فَإِذْ وَجَدَ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ هُنَاكَ سَفِينَةً إِسْكَنْدَرِيَّةً مُسَافِرَةً إِلَى إِيطَالِيَا أَدْخَلَنَا فِيهَا[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT] فهذا يؤكد ان كاتب الرسالة هو بولس الرسول لانه هو الذي ذهب الي ايطاليا
 

 ثانيا الشخص الذي كتب الرسالة املاها علي تيموثاوس  
 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]13:
[/FONT] [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]13: 25 النعمة مع جميعكم امين الى العبرانيين كتبت من ايطاليا على يد تيموثاوس  
[/FONT]  *
*ومن هو تيموثاوس ولازم من ؟*
*الاجابه بالطبع واضحه جدا في الكتاب المقدس وهو ان تيموثاوس هو التلميذ الامين  لبولس الرسول * 
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]
*سفر اعمال الرسل *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*16*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1 *[/FONT]*ثُمَّ وَصَلَ إِلَى دَرْبَةَ وَلِسْتَرَةَ، وَإِذَا تِلْمِيذٌ كَانَ هُنَاكَ اسْمُهُ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، ابْنُ امْرَأَةٍ يَهُودِيَّةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَلكِنَّ أَبَاهُ يُونَانِيٌّ،*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*
2 *[/FONT]*وَكَانَ مَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ الَّذِينَ فِي لِسْتَرَةَ وَإِيقُونِيَةَ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.
3 *[/FONT]*فَأَرَادَ بُولُسُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ هذَا مَعَهُ، فَأَخَذَهُ وَخَتَنَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ فِي تِلْكَ الأَمَاكِنِ، لأَنَّ الْجَمِيعَ كَانُوا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبَاهُ أَنَّهُ يُونَانِيٌّ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.
4 *[/FONT]*وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَجْتَازُونَ فِي الْمُدُنِ كَانُوا يُسَلِّمُونَهُمُ الْقَضَايَا الَّتِي حَكَمَ بِهَا الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايخُ الَّذِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ لِيَحْفَظُوهَا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*4: 17*[/FONT] 


*لِذلِكَ 			أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ تِيمُوثَاوُسَ، 			الَّذِي هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ 			وَالأَمِينُ فِي الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي 			يُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِطُرُقِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ 			كَمَا أُعَلِّمُ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، 			فِي كُلِّ كَنِيسَةٍ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]



*سفر أعمال الرسل *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*17: 15*[/FONT]


*وَالَّذِينَ 			صَاحَبُوا بُولُسَ جَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى 			أَثِينَا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*وَلَمَّا 			أَخَذُوا وَصِيَّةً إِلَى سِيلاَ 			وَتِيمُوثَاوُسَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَا 			إِلَيْهِ بِأَسْرَعِ مَا يُمْكِنُ، 			مَضَوْا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*سفر أعمال الرسل *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*18: 5*[/FONT]


*وَلَمَّا 			انْحَدَرَ سِيلاَ وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ 			مِنْ مَكِدُونِيَّةَ، كَانَ بُولُسُ 			مُنْحَصِرًا بِالرُّوحِ وَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ 			لِلْيَهُودِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*سفر أعمال الرسل *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*19: 22*[/FONT]


*فَأَرْسَلَ 			إِلَى مَكِدُونِيَّةَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنَ 			الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَخْدِمُونَهُ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*تِيمُوثَاوُسَ 			وَأَرَسْطُوسَ، وَلَبِثَ هُوَ زَمَانًا 			فِي أَسِيَّا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*سفر أعمال الرسل *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*20: 4*[/FONT]


*فَرَافَقَهُ 			إِلَى أَسِيَّا سُوبَاتَرُسُ الْبِيرِيُّ، 			وَمِنْ أَهْلِ تَسَالُونِيكِي*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*أَرَسْتَرْخُسُ 			وَسَكُونْدُسُ وَغَايُوسُ الدَّرْبِيُّ 			وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*وَمِنْ 			أَهْلِ أَسِيَّا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*تِيخِيكُسُ 			وَتُرُوفِيمُسُ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*16: 21*[/FONT]


*يُسَلِّمُ 			عَلَيْكُمْ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ الْعَامِلُ 			مَعِي، وَلُوكِيُوسُ وَيَاسُونُ 			وَسُوسِيبَاتْرُسُ أَنْسِبَائِي*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*16: 10*[/FONT]


*ثُمَّ 			إِنْ أَتَى تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، فَانْظُرُوا 			أَنْ يَكُونَ عِنْدَكُمْ بِلاَ خَوْفٍ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*لأَنَّهُ 			يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا أَنَا 			أَيْضًا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 1*[/FONT]


*بُولُسُ، 			رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِمَشِيئَةِ 			اللهِ، وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ الأَخُ، إِلَى 			كَنِيسَةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي كُورِنْثُوسَ، 			مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ أَجْمَعِينَ 			الَّذِينَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَخَائِيَةَ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 19*[/FONT]


*لأَنَّ 			ابْنَ اللهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ، 			الَّذِي كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَكُمْ 			بِوَاسِطَتِنَا، أَنَا وَسِلْوَانُسَ 			وَتِيمُوثَاوُسَ، لَمْ يَكُنْ نَعَمْ 			وَلاَ، بَلْ قَدْ كَانَ فِيهِ نَعَمْ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 1*[/FONT]


*بُولُسُ 			وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ عَبْدَا يَسُوعَ 			الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ 			فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِينَ 			فِي فِيلِبِّي، مَعَ أَسَاقِفَةٍ 			وَشَمَامِسَةٍ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*2: 19*[/FONT]


*عَلَى 			أَنِّي أَرْجُو فِي الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ 			أَنْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ سَرِيعًا 			تِيمُوثَاوُسَ لِكَيْ تَطِيبَ نَفْسِي 			إِذَا عَرَفْتُ أَحْوَالَكُمْ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 1*[/FONT]


*بُولُسُ، 			رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِمَشِيئَةِ 			اللهِ، وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ الأَخُ،*
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 1*[/FONT]


*بُولُسُ 			وَسِلْوَانُسُ وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ، إِلَى 			كَنِيسَةِ التَّسَالُونِيكِيِّينَ، 			فِي اللهِ الآبِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ 			الْمَسِيحِ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*نِعْمَةٌ 			لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا 			وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*3: 2*[/FONT]


*فَأَرْسَلْنَا 			تِيمُوثَاوُسَ أَخَانَا، وَخَادِمَ 			اللهِ، وَالْعَامِلَ مَعَنَا فِي 			إِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ، حَتَّى 			يُثَبِّتَكُمْ وَيَعِظَكُمْ لأَجْلِ 			إِيمَانِكُمْ،*
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*3: 6*[/FONT]


*وَأَمَّا 			الآنَ فَإِذْ جَاءَ إِلَيْنَا 			تِيمُوثَاوُسُ مِنْ عِنْدِكُمْ، 			وَبَشَّرَنَا بِإِيمَانِكُمْ 			وَمَحَبَّتِكُمْ، وَبِأَنَّ عِنْدَكُمْ 			ذِكْرًا لَنَا حَسَنًا كُلَّ حِينٍ، 			وَأَنْتُمْ مُشْتَاقُونَ أَنْ تَرَوْنَا، 			كَمَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا أَنْ نَرَاكُمْ،*
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 1*[/FONT]


*بُولُسُ 			وَسِلْوَانُسُ وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ، إِلَى 			كَنِيسَةِ التَّسَالُونِيكِيِّينَ، 			فِي اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ 			الْمَسِيحِ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*:*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 2*[/FONT]


*إِلَى 			تِيمُوثَاوُسَ، الابْنِ الصَّرِيحِ 			فِي الإِيمَانِ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*نِعْمَةٌ 			وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ 			أَبِينَا وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 18*[/FONT]


*هذِهِ 			الْوَصِيَّةُ أَيُّهَا الابْنُ 			تِيمُوثَاوُسُ أَسْتَوْدِعُكَ إِيَّاهَا 			حَسَبَ النُّبُوَّاتِ الَّتِي سَبَقَتْ 			عَلَيْكَ، لِكَيْ تُحَارِبَ فِيهَا 			الْمُحَارَبَةَ الْحَسَنَةَ،*
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*6: 20*[/FONT]


*يَا 			تِيمُوثَاوُسُ، احْفَظِ الْوَدِيعَةَ، 			مُعْرِضًا عَنِ الْكَلاَمِ الْبَاطِلِ 			الدَّنِسِ، وَمُخَالَفَاتِ الْعِلْمِ 			الْكَاذِبِ الاسْمِ،*
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 2*[/FONT]


*إِلَى 			تِيمُوثَاوُسَ الابْنِ الْحَبِيبِ*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*نِعْمَةٌ 			وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ 			وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif][/FONT]*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى فليمون *[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]*1: 1*[/FONT]


*بُولُسُ، 			أَسِيرُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، 			وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ الأَخُ، إِلَى 			فِلِيمُونَ الْمَحْبُوبِ وَالْعَامِلِ 			مَعَنَا،*
*فتيموثاوس كان مصاحبا لمعلمنا بولس الرسول في اغلب رحلاته ومنها الرحلة الي ايطاليا*

*
 
 
 ثالثا يوجد علامة وضعها بولس الرسول ووضحها انها مكان اسمه  
 رسالة بولس الرسول الي أهل تسالونيكي [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]3
[/FONT] [FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]17 اَلسَّلاَمُ بِيَدِي أَنَا بُولُسَ، الَّذِي هُوَ عَلاَمَةٌ فِي كُلِّ رِسَالَةٍ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]. [/FONT]هكَذَا أَنَا أَكْتُبُ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif] 18 نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif]. [/FONT]آمِينَ[FONT=Simplified Arabic, serif].[/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2012)

تنبيه، الموضوع كان موجود به الردود والتي ناقشت كل الآراء تقريبا، فجاء العضو المسلم ليضع ردا (رأيا) تم مناقشته بالفعل، فهل عندما نقدم ردودا شاملة ستضع رأيا خاصا؟!!

ياريت مايتكررش الأسلوب دا تاني..


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (16 يوليو 2012)

سلامي للجميع


Fadie قال:


> *قانونية الرسالة الى العبرانيين*



الرابط لا يعمل أرجو وضع رابط آخر
تحياتي


----------



## The Dragon Christian (16 يوليو 2012)

> الرابط لا يعمل أرجو وضع رابط آخر
> تحياتي


ده تقريبا الملف اللي وضعه استاذ فادي (قانونيه الرساله الي العبرانيين) خادم الرب فادي
http://bit.ly/l5hTBG


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (16 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> كفاية بقي كذب و استخدام التقية
> وانا مش هرد عليك لكن هجيبلك الاجابة من نفس الموقع اللى انت استشهدت بية اتفضل هديتي ليك


*إنت ليه بتعصب ,, و ترميني بالكذب كمان؟؟
يا ابني أنا جيتك بكلام الكنيسة نفسها من موقعها الرسمي يبقى لو كنت معترض رح قولو لأباءك في الكنيسة. و الله حاجة غريبة.

*


amgdmega قال:


> * من الذي كتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين*
> 
> كاتب رسالة العبرانيين لم  يكتب اسمه إلا أن الكنائس الأرثوذكسية              والشرقية منذ بدايتها  نسبت الرسالة لبولس الرسول وقال بهذا معظم الآباء وعلى  سبيل المثال البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى وديديموس  الضرير والبابا كيرلس عمود الدين ويوحنا فم الذهب وكيرلس الأورشليمى  وكثيرون. والكنائس الغربية تبعت الكنائس الشرقية بعد القرن الرابع.


كلام  جميل من عند الكنيسة , يعني كده أن معظم الآباء قالوا أنها رسالة بولس, و  يوجد أيضا مجموعة ترى أن الكاتب ليس بطرس بدليل أنهم قالوا *(معظم) مش (كل)*
كده النتيجة أن الخلاف حول كاتب الرسالة موجود منذ القدم.
كاتب  المقال هنا يحاول أن يستدل على هوية الكاتب عبر التصويت و رأي الأغلبية و  ليس عبر الأدلة و القرائن العلمية, يعني لا يعدو أن يكون كلاما إنشائيا.


amgdmega قال:


> * أولًا:- لماذا لم يذكر بولس الرسول اسمه ؟*
> 
> 1.  بولس الرسول كرسول للأمم كان أكثر تحررًا من الرسل الذين بشروا اليهود مثل  بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا في الإرتباط بالطقوس اليهودية كالختان مثلًا وهذا سبب  في نفور العبرانيين منه (المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودى). وهؤلاء تحاملوا  عليه. فلو ذكر اسمه لنفروا من الرسالة كلها ورفضوها وشككوا فيها.


يبدو أن من ابتدع هذه الحجة العبقرية نسي شيئا بسيطا.
المفروض  أنو بولس يكتب الرسالة عبر الوحي و أنو الرسالة هي وحي من الرب , يبقى  العبرانيين حيرفضوا الوحي لأنهم لا يحبون بولس ؟؟ هم مؤمنين برسوليته ولا  إيه يعني؟
إن كانوا مؤمنين فسيقبلون ما أ,حى له به الرب , إن كانوا غير مؤمنين به كرسول من المسيح 
فهذه طامة أدهى و أمر.



amgdmega قال:


> 2. بولس أرسل للأمم ولم يرسل لليهود، فتأدبًا منه وتواضعًا لم يذكر اسمه فيكون كمن إعتبر نفسه رسولًا للعبرانيين.



إذا كان لم يرسل للعبرانيين فكيف يتدخل في شؤونهم وهو الذي اتفق مع باقي الرسل على غير ذلك , 
[Q-BIBLE]غلاطية 2 / 9 ولمَّا عَرَفَ
یَعقوبُ وبُطرُسُ ویوحنَّا، وهُم بِمكانَةِ عُمَداءِ
الكنيسَةِ، ما وهَبَني اللهُ مِنْ نِعمَةٍ، مَدُّوا إليَّ وإلى
بَرنابا یَمينَ الاتِّفاقِ على أنْ نَتوجَّهَ نَحنُ إلى غَيرِ
اليَهودِ وهُم إلى اليَهودِ.[/Q-BIBLE]
فهل كان بولس المحترم سينكث بيمينه و يخط رسالة يبشر بها العبرانيين؟؟:big33:





amgdmega قال:


> * ثانيًا:- إن كان هناك بعض الإختلافات عن باقي الرسائل فهناك أوجه              كثيرة للشبه:*
> 
> 1.                             التشابه بين رسالة العبرانيين ورسائل بولس الرسول الأخرى
> الملائكة نطقوا بالناموس             عب 2: 2-5
> ...



إن  وجود نقاط تشابه و اختلاف ليست دليلا قطعيا على شخصية الكاتب و إلا فهناك  حالات أخرى تجد فيها عدة نقاط تشابه مع اختلاف الكتاب .. " السرقات  الأدبية" مثلا :flowers:
*لذلك حتى تأتينا بدليل قطعي فأنا بالإنتظار

تحياتي*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يوليو 2012)

> كلام  جميل من عند الكنيسة , يعني كده أن معظم الآباء قالوا أنها رسالة  بولس, و  يوجد أيضا مجموعة ترى أن الكاتب ليس بطرس بدليل أنهم قالوا *(معظم) مش (كل)*
> كده النتيجة أن الخلاف حول كاتب الرسالة موجود منذ القدم.
> كاتب  المقال هنا يحاول أن يستدل على هوية الكاتب عبر التصويت و رأي  الأغلبية و  ليس عبر الأدلة و القرائن العلمية, يعني لا يعدو أن يكون كلاما  إنشائيا.


*سبق وشرحنا ان الكنيسة الشرقية من اقدم عصورها وبالاخص كنيسة اسكندرية  نسبت هذة الرسالة لبولس وليس لاحد غير بولس 

الخلاف كان فى الكنيسة الغربية لان الرسالة موجهه فى الاساس للشرق وليس للغرب فالشرقيين هما العارفين جيدا بمن كاتبها

احنا مش بنحث عن كاتبها لان كاتبها معروف بالفعل القديس بولس الرسول 
*


> يبدو أن من ابتدع هذه الحجة العبقرية نسي شيئا بسيطا.
> المفروض  أنو بولس يكتب الرسالة عبر الوحي و أنو الرسالة هي وحي من الرب ,  يبقى  العبرانيين حيرفضوا الوحي لأنهم لا يحبون بولس ؟؟ هم مؤمنين برسوليته  ولا  إيه يعني؟
> إن كانوا مؤمنين فسيقبلون ما أ,حى له به الرب , إن كانوا غير مؤمنين به كرسول من المسيح
> فهذه طامة أدهى و أمر.


*دى مش حجة دى حقيقة ولا راجعتى كلامى اللى فوق هتلاقى ان الكلام دا قاله قديس من القرن الرابع

فى المجتمع الاولى للكنيسة فى اروشليم كان الفكر اليهودى مسيطر على عقولهم بدرجة 100 % وكانوا محتفظين بكل تقاليد ابائهم وكانوا مش قابلين بصورة كافية انضمام الامم ليهم كمؤمنين بنفس الدرجة لانهم فى الاول فى والاخر يهوووووووووووووود

وبولس الرسول كرسول للامم كان كل توجهه ان الناموس لا يفيد شيئا ولا يبرر الانسان 

هذة الكلمات تعتبر بالنسبة لمجتمع يهودى محافظ صادمة حتى ولو امنوا بالمسيح من الصعب ان يخلعوا عباءة اليهودية بسهولة 

فكان بولس الرسول وافكاره عن عدم نفع الناموس فى التبرير ضد الفكر اليهودى اللى كان مازال بنفس العقلية فى حفظ الناموسي وحرفيته وعدم تحرره من اثقال الناموس 

فلما كتب للعبرانين لم يكتب فى اولها اسمه لئلا ينفروا من الرسالة قبل البدء فى قراءتها ودا سبب قوى جدا وقاله كلا من الاباء والعلماء مش حجج
*


> إذا كان لم يرسل للعبرانيين فكيف يتدخل في شؤونهم وهو الذي اتفق مع باقي الرسل على غير ذلك


*بولس لم يبشر لليهود وبولس لم ينظم المجتمع الكنسى لليهود ولم يتدخل فى امورهم ولو انت قارئ للرسالة ستجدها من اولها لاخرها رسالة تعليمية ومقارنة بين كهنوت العهد القديم الكهنوت الهارونى وكهنوت المسيح كهنوت ملكى صادق ومقارنة بين موسى والمسيح وبين الناموس وبين تبرير المسيح بالصليب 

فهى رسالة تعليمية من الدرجة الاولى ولم يرسلها ليتدخل فى العمل الرعوى لهم الموكل للرسل المول ليهم رعاية كنيسة اليهود *



> إن  وجود نقاط تشابه و اختلاف ليست دليلا قطعيا على شخصية الكاتب و إلا  فهناك  حالات أخرى تجد فيها عدة نقاط تشابه مع اختلاف الكتاب .. " السرقات   الأدبية" مثلا :flowers:


*لا دليل قاطع من ذكر تلاميذه فى الرسالة المرافقين له

وايضا نفس افكار بولس مكررة فى رسالته للعبرانين

وهذا ما قاله اوريجانوس " الافكار افكار بولس ولكن اللغة ليست له " 

وهذا ما قاله ايضا كلمنضدس السكندرى ان الرسالة كتبها بولس بلسان العبرانين وترجمها لوقا لليونانية 

فمن انت لكى تاتى وتعترض على تراث ابائنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *لذلك حتى تأتينا بدليل قطعي فأنا بالإنتظار*


*مهو انتهى انت لسه عايش*


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (16 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> إضافة الى ما كتبه الأخ المبارك *أمجد،* ومن نفس الموقع
> 
> ***كاتب الرسالة: *
> 
> ...


إلى الزميلة الفاضلة أمة , كلنا نعرف و الحمدلله أنه لا يوجد أصل عبري للرسالة إلى العبرانيين . لا يوجد و لا دليل . و هذا من كلامكم أنتم المسيحيين في الرد علينا , تفضلي الإقتباس
و هو من كتاب 
 شُبهات  وهميَّة حول * الكتاب المقدس*​ * [FONT=رقعةBoutros Rokaa] الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور[/FONT]*​ ​


> (2) أما  قوله إن لوقا الإنجيلي ترجمها من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية، فلا يوجد دليل  على أنها كُتبت أولاً بالعبرية، وإنما استنتج البعض أنها كُتبت بها لأن هدفها إفادة  العبرانيين. (أ) وكل من تأمل عبارات هذه الرسالة لا يجد فيها رائحة الترجمة  وتكلّفها، فلغتها أصلية رشيقة فصيحة. (ب) عندما يُذكر فيها اسم عبري يبادر الكاتب  بتفسيره، كما فسَّر »ملكي  صادق« »بملك  البر«.  ولو كانت الرسالة مكتوبة بالعبرية لما احتاج إلى هذا التفسير. (جـ) الآيات التي  استشهد بها من العهد القديم مقتبسة من الترجمة السبعينية لا من النسخة العبرية.



أضيف إلى هذا هدية أخرى


> أن لغة الكتابة التي كُتبت إليها الرسالة كُتبت باللغة اليونانية  الفصحى . وكان الكاتب  يرجع إلي العهد القديم من الترجمة السبعينية لا من  النص العبري الأصلي
> موريس تاوضروس . المدخل إلي العهد الجديد.461 .



يعني حتى الإنجيليين لم يوافقوك في الرأي إضافة إلى حضرة أبيك منيس عبد النور 
بقولك إيه بقى أنا حسمع كلام مين؟؟ 

و هكذا انتهى الرد على مداخلتك.
تحياتي


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يوليو 2012)

الاخ المبارك 
*apostle.paul* اجاب علي كل الاسئلة الساذجة اللى انت حطيطها
بس انا هضيف بعض التعليقات


> *إنت ليه بتعصب ,, و ترميني بالكذب كمان؟؟
> يا ابني أنا جيتك بكلام الكنيسة نفسها من موقعها الرسمي يبقى لو كنت معترض رح قولو لأباءك في الكنيسة. و الله حاجة غريبة.
> *


يعني انت معتبر الكذب دة حاجة وحشة امال لية مش معترض علي التقية
و الطبيعي جدا اني مصدقش اي مسلم لان دينة امرة بالكذب
و انت فعلا كذبت لان اخفاء نصف الحقيقة و عرض نصفها فهذا كذب


> كلام  جميل من عند الكنيسة , يعني كده أن معظم الآباء قالوا أنها رسالة  بولس, و  يوجد أيضا مجموعة ترى أن الكاتب ليس بطرس بدليل أنهم قالوا *(معظم) مش (كل)*
> كده النتيجة أن الخلاف حول كاتب الرسالة موجود منذ القدم.
> كاتب  المقال هنا يحاول أن يستدل على هوية الكاتب عبر التصويت و رأي  الأغلبية و  ليس عبر الأدلة و القرائن العلمية, يعني لا يعدو أن يكون كلاما  إنشائيا.


هو انت يعني غاوي تخدع نفسك ما الادلة العلمية كلها اتقالت من ردي و رد الاخت امة
و كون ان البحث في الكتاب المقدس من قبل الاباء الاوائل دة يدل علي حاجتين
1)اهتمامنا الكبير بالكتاب و بكدة مستحيل المهتم بكتاب يحرفوا
2)النقد مش معناة ان النقد دة شرط يبقي صحيح و لكن هو امانة علمية اقتضت العلماء للبحث و كان في اسباب لشكوكهم اما بعد البحث و ووجود الدلائل لم يعد احد لدية شك في صحة اي سفر
ماعدا انتم طبعا عايشين في عصر و الناس في عصر تاني خالص


> يبدو أن من ابتدع هذه الحجة العبقرية نسي شيئا بسيطا.
> المفروض  أنو بولس يكتب الرسالة عبر الوحي و أنو الرسالة هي وحي من الرب ,  يبقى  العبرانيين حيرفضوا الوحي لأنهم لا يحبون بولس ؟؟ هم مؤمنين برسوليته  ولا  إيه يعني؟
> إن كانوا مؤمنين فسيقبلون ما أ,حى له به الرب , إن كانوا غير مؤمنين به كرسول من المسيح
> فهذه طامة أدهى و أمر.


ماهو انت علشان مش فاهم اية مفهوم الوحي عندنا بتقول كدة 
لما تكلمني كلمني علي اساس اعتقادي مش تفرض معتقدك كمقياس ليا


> إذا كان لم يرسل للعبرانيين فكيف يتدخل في شؤونهم وهو الذي اتفق مع باقي الرسل على غير ذلك ,


هو اسمة رسووووووووووول الاممممممممممممممممممم
يا رب تكون وصلت 
يعني لو مش فاهم قول نشرحلك انما مترميش كلام و خلاص 


> إن  وجود نقاط تشابه و اختلاف ليست دليلا قطعيا على شخصية الكاتب و إلا  فهناك  حالات أخرى تجد فيها عدة نقاط تشابه مع اختلاف الكتاب .. " السرقات   الأدبية" مثلا :flowers:
> *لذلك حتى تأتينا بدليل قطعي فأنا بالإنتظار*


استشهاد ساذج جدا السرقات الادبية دة
اكنك قاعد عمال تيجي يمين و شمال مش ثابت علي راي
انت مش لسة قايل انة وحي 
و بعدين هو كتب مسرحية علشان تتسرق

ربنا ينور طريقك


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يوليو 2012)

دة غير انك طبعا سيبت تاريخ كتابة الرسالة لانة دليل قاطع علي انة اللى كتبها 
لانها اتكتبت قبل خراب الهيكل اي قبل عام 70 م يعني في الوقت اللي كان عايش فية بولس و باقي الرسل فلو مش هو كان زمانة حذرهم و كانت الرسالة دي اتحرقت و خلاص


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (16 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> الاخ المبارك
> *apostle.paul* اجاب علي كل الاسئلة الساذجة اللى انت حطيطها
> بس انا هضيف بعض التعليقات


أوكي أنا معاك عالسكة



amgdmega قال:


> يعني انت معتبر الكذب دة حاجة وحشة امال لية مش معترض علي التقية
> و الطبيعي جدا اني مصدقش اي مسلم لان دينة امرة بالكذب


حلوة جدا .. التعليق الأول نازل شتم و سب
يا ابني حرام عليك هو ريتني سبيتك و لا سبيت دينك
و كالعادة المحترم مولكا المراقب ماخد إجازة و ما يشوفش التطاول على الأديان و الخروج إلى الإسلاميات و ...​


amgdmega قال:


> و انت فعلا كذبت لان اخفاء نصف الحقيقة و عرض نصفها فهذا كذب


يا ابني أنا جاي أقولك أنو في مسيحيين زي من كتبوا قاموس الكتاب المقدس خالفوكم الرأي و اعتبروا رأيكم هذا مفتقرا للأدلة العلمية  هاك الصفحة بكاملها و حط النظارة كويس عشان تعرف تقرأ..
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/18_EN/EN_037_03.html

يبقى انتو الي أخفيتوا نصف الحقيقة و عرضتوا نصفها :t16:



amgdmega قال:


> هو انت يعني غاوي تخدع نفسك ما الادلة العلمية كلها اتقالت من ردي و رد الاخت امة
> و كون ان البحث في الكتاب المقدس من قبل الاباء الاوائل دة يدل علي حاجتين
> 1)اهتمامنا الكبير بالكتاب و بكدة مستحيل المهتم بكتاب يحرفوا
> 2)النقد مش معناة ان النقد دة شرط يبقي صحيح و لكن هو امانة علمية اقتضت العلماء للبحث و كان في اسباب لشكوكهم اما بعد البحث و ووجود الدلائل لم يعد احد لدية شك في صحة اي سفر
> ماعدا انتم طبعا عايشين في عصر و الناس في عصر تاني خالص


سبحان الله هو آباءكم الأقدمين مختلفين فيه و آباءكم الحاضرين بيقولوا أنوا ما فيش و لا أصل عبري للرسالة إلى العبرانيين بص كويس هنا :


 شُبهات  وهميَّة حول* الكتاب المقدس*​ * [FONT=رقعةBoutros Rokaa] الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور[/FONT]*​ 


​


> (2) أما  قوله إن لوقا  الإنجيلي ترجمها من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية، فلا يوجد دليل  على  أنها كُتبت أولاً بالعبرية، وإنما استنتج البعض أنها كُتبت بها لأن هدفها  إفادة  العبرانيين. (أ) وكل من تأمل عبارات هذه الرسالة لا يجد فيها رائحة  الترجمة  وتكلّفها، فلغتها أصلية رشيقة فصيحة. (ب) عندما يُذكر فيها اسم  عبري يبادر الكاتب  بتفسيره، كما فسَّر »ملكي  صادق«»بملك  البر«.   ولو كانت الرسالة مكتوبة بالعبرية لما احتاج إلى هذا التفسير. (جـ)  الآيات التي  استشهد بها من العهد القديم مقتبسة من الترجمة السبعينية لا  من النسخة العبرية.



يعني قاموس الكتاب المقدس بيقولك لا إثبات علمي على كون بولس من كتب الرسالة و القس منيس عبد النور بيقولك هي أصلا ما اكتبتتش بالعبري
و الله ده العجب العجاب هو انتو ما تعرفوش اللغة الي اتكتبت بيها الرسالة و لا بتعرفوا مين ترجمها
أزيد أستشهدلك بالعلامة أوريجانوس بما أنو apostle paul بيموت عليه
بيقول  اوريجانس (في القرن الثالث) أن لا أحد يعرف كاتبها إلا الله

أنا باعرف إنت بتقول الراجل ده محروم من الكنيسة و ,,, لكن لسة فيه إلى يومنا هذا قاموس الكتاب المقدس يشهد عليكم




amgdmega قال:


> ماهو انت علشان مش فاهم اية مفهوم الوحي عندنا بتقول كدة
> لما تكلمني كلمني علي اساس اعتقادي مش تفرض معتقدك كمقياس ليا


لأ أنا فاهم أنو وحي بالمعنى مش وحي لفظي و أكلمك على هذا الأساس فلا تتحاذق.





amgdmega قال:


> هو اسمة رسووووووووووول الاممممممممممممممممممم
> يا رب تكون وصلت
> يعني لو مش فاهم قول نشرحلك انما مترميش كلام و خلاص



الله عليك. ده كلامي بالضبط. هو رسول الأمم .إنت بتعرف إيه يعني أمم بالمفهوم العبري اليهودي؟؟
الأمم مش هما الي اليهود بيقولوا عليهم جويم؟؟
أي الأغيار ..من هم ليسوا يهودا.
لا تتحاذق أرجوك و تعلم كلامكم قبل أن تتحدث بما لا تفهم.




amgdmega قال:


> استشهاد ساذج جدا السرقات الادبية دة
> اكنك قاعد عمال تيجي يمين و شمال مش ثابت علي راي
> انت مش لسة قايل انة وحي
> و بعدين هو كتب مسرحية علشان تتسرق


هي استعارة و إن كنت لم تفهمها فاسألني أفهمك.
ربنا يدينا طول النفس.




amgdmega قال:


> ربنا ينور طريقك



ربنا يهدينا أجمعين.


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يوليو 2012)

> حلوة جدا .. التعليق الأول نازل شتم و سب
> يا ابني حرام عليك هو ريتني سبيتك و لا سبيت دينك


اين السب والشتم؟ هو أثبت كذبت بالفعل، فهل ما اثبته عليك ستعده سبا؟



> و كالعادة المحترم مولكا المراقب ماخد إجازة و ما يشوفش التطاول على الأديان و الخروج إلى الإسلاميات و ...


مولكا غير موجود 24/24 ساعة في المنتدى! فلا تتكلم عن مولكا.



> يا* ابني* أنا جاي أقولك أنو في مسيحيين زي من كتبوا قاموس الكتاب المقدس  خالفوكم الرأي و اعتبروا رأيكم هذا مفتقرا للأدلة العلمية  هاك الصفحة  بكاملها *و حط النظارة* كويس عشان تعرف تقرأ..


أولا: لا تقل ولو لمرة أخرى كلمة "يا ابني" وهذه الكلمات مرة أخرى.
ثانيا: انت جاي تقول شيء احنا عارفينه وردينا عليه أصلا في البحث وفي الردود، فانت كررت ما رددنا عليه ولم ترد على الموضوع بل كررت ما ناقشه الموضوع أصلاً.
ثالثا: وانت متوهم ان طالما انت تأتي بمسيحيين فهؤلاء حجة علينا  وهذا شيء عجيب، أفهل من يكتب يكتب حجة على المسيحيين؟ قلنا أن هذا ما قاله معظم الآباء، ورأينا مدعم بالأدلة الآبائية التي كانت قريبة من زمن الكتابة نفسه، أما أرائهم هم فلا دليل فيها أصلا..




> يبقى انتو الي أخفيتوا نصف الحقيقة و عرضتوا نصفها :t16:


لا، انت كذاب، نحن عرضنا بحث يناقش نصف الحقيقة ويشرح النصف الآخر، لكنك لم تورد الا نصفها فقط..



> سبحان الله هو آباءكم الأقدمين مختلفين فيه و آباءكم الحاضرين بيقولوا أنوا  ما فيش و لا أصل عبري للرسالة إلى العبرانيين بص كويس هنا :



تم الرد على هذا الكلام سابقا ولم نر ردا لك، وكلامك الى الآن لا ارى فيه فائدة للإضاعة وقتنا فيه، فلم تأت بجديد، الآباء الحاضرين يقولون ما هو موجود بين ايديهم الآن، لكن لا ينفون ولا يستطيعوا النفي عن الماضي، ببساطة لانهم ليسوا بعارفين به.




> يعني قاموس الكتاب المقدس بيقولك لا إثبات علمي على كون بولس من كتب  الرسالة و القس منيس عبد النور بيقولك هي أصلا ما اكتبتتش بالعبري



دعني أقلب الطاولة عليك لأري المسيحيين فيك عبرة..


1. انت مطالب بإثبات الكلام الذي تستشهد به، فعلى سبيل المثال، انت تقول انه يقول أنها لم تكتب بالعبري، وأنا سأطلب منك الدليل.. تفضل، أحضر الدليل الذي ينفي انها كتبت بالعبري.
2. ما هو تعريف الدليل العلمي للكتاب؟ اي كيف عن طريق العلم سنعرف الكاتب؟ هيا، أخبرني..



> و الله ده العجب العجاب هو انتو ما تعرفوش اللغة الي اتكتبت بيها الرسالة و لا بتعرفوا مين ترجمها


لا، دا رأي انت اللي مقتنع بيه، لكن لا يلزمنا على الإطلاق ولا حجية له أصلا..


> أزيد أستشهدلك بالعلامة أوريجانوس بما أنو apostle paul بيموت عليه
> بيقول  اوريجانس (في القرن الثالث) أن لا أحد يعرف كاتبها إلا الله


أحضر كلامه كاملاً وليس مقتطعا، وسنرى..


> أنا باعرف إنت بتقول الراجل ده محروم من الكنيسة و ,,, لكن لسة فيه إلى يومنا هذا قاموس الكتاب المقدس يشهد عليكم


هذا هو مستواكم الضحل في الحوار، عندما نحاوركم في الإسلاميات ونستشهد عليكم بنصوص قرآنية وأحاديث وتفاسير اسلامية لأكابر العلماء لديكم، ترفضون التفاسير الإسلامية المعتمدة السنية لأنها لا تلزم بل هى مجرد إجتهاد، والآن تستهد بكلام أيضا في كلام لم يصل لمرحلة الإجتهاد وتريده ان يكون ملزم لنا!! أفلا تعقلون؟ كيف يكون كلام القاموس حجة علينا؟ انت مطالب أصلا بإثباته ثم نناقشك فيه!



> لأ أنا فاهم أنو وحي بالمعنى مش وحي لفظي و أكلمك على هذا الأساس فلا تتحاذق.


شكلك هاتنطرد! فيبدو انكم جميعا من نفس العينة الأخلاقية الساقطة!



> الله عليك. ده كلامي بالضبط. هو رسول الأمم .إنت بتعرف إيه يعني أمم بالمفهوم العبري اليهودي؟؟
> الأمم مش هما الي اليهود بيقولوا عليهم جويم؟؟
> أي الأغيار ..من هم ليسوا يهودا.
> لا تتحاذق أرجوك و تعلم كلامكم قبل أن تتحدث بما لا تفهم.


ما علاقة انه رسول الأمم بأن لا يكتب إلى العبرانيين؟

اين الدليل على هذا الربط العجيب!؟


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (16 يوليو 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> دة غير انك طبعا سيبت تاريخ كتابة الرسالة لانة دليل قاطع علي انة اللى كتبها
> لانها اتكتبت قبل خراب الهيكل اي قبل عام 70 م


الله.. هو بولس الرسول الوحيد القادر على كتابة رسالة في ذلك الزمان؟؟
استدلال ساذج بحق.



amgdmega قال:


> يعني في الوقت اللي كان عايش فية بولس و باقي الرسل فلو مش هو كان زمانة حذرهم و كانت الرسالة دي اتحرقت و خلاص


و ليه يطلب منهم يحرقوها..ما فيهاش أي تعليم مخالف لإيمان الرسل ..و هو كان أصلا يعرف أنكوا حتحطوا رسايلو في البايبل عشان يقولكوا احفظوا دي و احرقوا دي؟؟ ؟؟

ربنا ينور طريقك.


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يوليو 2012)

> أوكي أنا معاك عالسكة


حسستني من اولها انك داخل تجادل جدال غير مثمر 


> حلوة جدا .. التعليق الأول نازل شتم و سب
> يا ابني حرام عليك هو ريتني سبيتك و لا سبيت دينك
> و كالعادة المحترم مولكا المراقب ماخد إجازة و ما يشوفش التطاول على الأديان و الخروج إلى الإسلاميات و ...


فين مسبتك دي و لا مسبة دينك انا مقدرش اصلا اسب لان عقيدتي بمنعني 
اما عن الكذب فهو التقية و هذة ليست مسبة
اما ان كنت تخجل منة فهذة مشكلتك
و ياريت في مشرفين او حتي موقع اسلامي واحد يسمح للمسيحين بابداء ارائهم بحرية و يرد بمنطق كما يحدث هنا
و لية دخلت الاخ المبارك مولكا في النص
هو لو شافني سبيت اكيد هيحذف مشاركتي و هيحذرني ان موقفنيش زييي زي غيري يعني


> يا ابني أنا جاي أقولك أنو في مسيحيين زي من كتبوا قاموس الكتاب المقدس  خالفوكم الرأي و اعتبروا رأيكم هذا مفتقرا للأدلة العلمية  هاك الصفحة  بكاملها و حط النظارة كويس عشان تعرف تقرأ..


الموقع عارض الموضوع زي كتاب و لية صفح 
فكونك خدت صفحة و سيبت الباقي اما دة تعمد عدم المعرفة او تعمد التمسك بالباطل


> عني قاموس الكتاب المقدس بيقولك لا إثبات علمي على كون بولس من كتب الرسالة و القس منيس عبد النور بيقولك هي أصلا ما اكتبتتش بالعبري
> و الله ده العجب العجاب هو انتو ما تعرفوش اللغة الي اتكتبت بيها الرسالة و لا بتعرفوا مين ترجمها
> أزيد أستشهدلك بالعلامة أوريجانوس بما أنو apostle paul بيموت عليه
> بيقول  اوريجانس (في القرن الثالث) أن لا أحد يعرف كاتبها إلا الله
> ...


اولا انت اقحمت موضوع اللغة العبرية في النص و مفيش حد استشهد بية
تاني حاجة العلامة اوريجانوس مش مكن اقول علية محروم حتي لو حرمت بعض كتاباتة
فانت لية سبقت باجابتي
كانك سوري بتغني و بترد علي نفسك


> لأ أنا فاهم أنو وحي بالمعنى مش وحي لفظي و أكلمك على هذا الأساس فلا تتحاذق.


اتحاذق
ههههههههههههههه
لية محسسني انك ابو لهب متتكلم عادي
و بعدين فين التحاذق دة شوف انت كنت كاتب اية 
وبما انك بتقول انك عارف معني الوحي فبلاش بقي (تتحاذق) عليا و تخالف كلامك


> الله عليك. ده كلامي بالضبط. هو رسول الأمم .إنت بتعرف إيه يعني أمم بالمفهوم العبري اليهودي؟؟
> الأمم مش هما الي اليهود بيقولوا عليهم جويم؟؟
> أي الأغيار ..من هم ليسوا يهودا.
> لا تتحاذق أرجوك و تعلم كلامكم قبل أن تتحدث بما لا تفهم.


انا بتكلم بما لا افهم و كمان بتحاذق
طب ربنا يسامحك
و دة معني رسول الامم اللى قصدتة 

إعتاد الرسول بولس أن يذكر إسمه في رسائله، فلماذا لم يفعل هكذا  في هذه الرسالة؟ عُرف الرسول بولس في الكنيسة الأولى كرسول الأمم، بينما الرسل بطرس  ويوحنا ويعقوب وغيرهم كرسل لليهود، لهذا كان الرسول بولس أكثر تحررًا منهم في شأن  الإرتباط ببعض الطقوس اليهودية، مما جعل الكثير من المسيحيين الذين من أهل عبراني  ينفرون منه، وقد قيل له: "أخبروا عنك أنك تعلم جميع اليهود الذين بين الأمم  الإرتداد عن موسى" (أع ٢١ : ٢١). ولما كانت هذه الرسالة موجهة إلى هذه الفئة،  المسيحيين العبرانيين، لهذا كان لائقًا ألاَّ يذكر إسمه حتى لا يحجموا عن  قراءتها.

من تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقمص تادرس يعقوب

و معني انة رسول الامم لا يعني بالضرورة انة لا يكرز لليهود كما ان يوحنا كرز في مناطق كثيرة خارج اليهودية و بطرس ايضا 

و اعتقدت ان الموضوع اخذ اكثر من حجمة فان كنت تتعنت و لا تريد ان تفهم فتلك مشكلتك
و الموضوع قد اجيب عنة و انتهي و لا اريد ان استرسل اكثر

ليعطك الرب نعمة و فهما و قلبا متبصرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يوليو 2012)

> الله.. هو بولس الرسول الوحيد القادر على كتابة رسالة في ذلك الزمان؟؟


لا، مين بقى الناس التانية المفترضين عشان نبدأ البحث ونشوف؟



> استدلال ساذج بحق.



بل تعليقك هو المتقدم في الساجة دائماً.. فأنت في الصدارة..




> و ليه يطلب منهم يحرقوها..ما فيهاش أي تعليم مخالف لإيمان الرسل



مبدأ ساقط وتعليق أقرب إلى الدعابة منه إلى الرد، وتعالى لأريك أنك لا تجيد حتى التفكير فضلا عن النقد، 
كيف عرفت انها ليست بها تعليم مخالف لإيمان الرسل؟ بالتأكيد من الرسالة نفسها لأنك تتكلم عن محتوى الرسالة انه غير مخالف لتعاليم الرسل، فهذا "لو" كان غير موجود، فكان سيحدث ما قاله لك الأخ، لكن انت فاسد في تفكيرك، فانت عرفت أنها لا يوجد بها تعليم مخالف لتعليم الرسل عن طريقها هى نفسها لانها لم تحرق، فلو كانت حرقت فلن تعرف هل ما بها من تعليم موافق ام مخالف لتعليم الرسل، فالأخ يقول لك كلاما لم تفهمه أصلا، فهو يقول لو كان ليس هو الكاتب، لكان حرقها، هذا "لو" كانت ليست له، وبالتالي لم تكن لتعرف المحتوى أصلا..


للأسف، انت ضعيف فكرياً..




> و هو كان أصلا يعرف أنكوا حتحطوا رسايلو في البايبل عشان يقولكوا احفظوا دي و احرقوا دي؟؟ ؟؟



دا موضوع تاني، موضوع وضع رسائل بولس موضوع أخر غير هذا الموضوع، فنحن نتكلم عن كاتب رسالة واحدة الآن وهى العبرانيين فلا تشتت الحوار، هذا أولاً
ثانيا: لا تقل "بايبل" مرة أخرى، قل "العهد الجديد" أو "العهد الجديد" أو "الكتاب المقدس" ، غير هذا ليس مسموحاً..

ثالثا: لم ترد على الحرق إلا بتعليق لا يرتقي لكونه مزاح وتعليق أخر خارج الموضوع، أوهذا هو مستواكم؟


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يوليو 2012)

*يعنى مردتش على كلمة واحدة قولتها

ابقى اقتبس كلامى ورد عليه لو عندك رد ومش عايزي لعب عيال هنا

*


> أزيد أستشهدلك بالعلامة أوريجانوس بما أنو apostle paul بيموت عليه
> بيقول  اوريجانس (في القرن الثالث) أن لا أحد يعرف كاتبها إلا الله


* 
ياريت تجيب كلام اوريجانوس كله لانه هو نفسه اعترف ان هذة هى افكار بولس الرسول
وعلشان اجز افكاركم تماما هقتبسلك من رسالة اوريجانوس لافريكانوس ردا على رساله من الاخير لاوريجانوس بشان قصة سوسنة الواردة فى تتمة دانيال 

فقال بخصوص رسالة العبرانين
* *As an example, take the story told about Esaias, and guaranteed by the Epistle to the Hebrews, which is found in none of their public books. For the author of the Epistle to the Hebrews, in speaking of the prophets, and what they suffered, says, “They were stoned, they were sawn asunder, they were slain with the sword.”﻿6 To whom, I ask, does the “sawn asunder” refer (for by an old idiom, not peculiar to Hebrew, but found also in Greek, this is said in the plural, although it refers to but one person)? Now we know very well that tradition says that Esaias the prophet was sawn asunder; and this is found in some apocryphal work, which probably the Jews have purposely tampered with, introducing some phrases manifestly incorrect, that discredit might be thrown on the whole.*​ *However, some one hard pressed by this argument may have recourse to the opinion of those who reject this Epistle as not being Paul’s; against whom I must at some other time use other arguments to prove that it is Paul’s.﻿*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2*​ *6 Heb. 11:37.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2 A Letter from Origen to Africanus. In: Roberts, Alexander ;  Donaldson, James ;   Coxe, A. Cleveland:  (Trans.): The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. IV  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 388*
​ 
*ومع ذلك هناك من يلجا بهذة الحجية " المذكورة قبل هذا الكلام " لرفض ان الرسالة لبولس الرسول ولضدهم فى وقت اخر ساستخدم حجيات اخرى لاثبات انها لبولس *

*يبقى هو مؤمن انها لبولس ولالا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## rejeb_hamdi (17 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، مين بقى الناس التانية المفترضين عشان نبدأ البحث ونشوف؟


تلاميذه و رفقاؤه و باقي الرسل ..
 



Molka Molkan قال:


> بل تعليقك هو المتقدم في الساجة دائماً.. فأنت في الصدارة..


كلا فالصدارة احتللتها أنت حين تناقشنا عن تجسد يسوع في القرآن
فهنيئا لك الصدار يا زميل.



Molka Molkan قال:


> مبدأ ساقط وتعليق أقرب إلى الدعابة منه إلى الرد، وتعالى لأريك أنك لا تجيد حتى التفكير فضلا عن النقد،
> كيف عرفت انها ليست بها تعليم مخالف لإيمان الرسل؟ بالتأكيد من الرسالة نفسها لأنك تتكلم عن محتوى الرسالة انه غير مخالف لتعاليم الرسل، فهذا "لو" كان غير موجود، فكان سيحدث ما قاله لك الأخ، لكن انت فاسد في تفكيرك، فانت عرفت أنها لا يوجد بها تعليم مخالف لتعليم الرسل عن طريقها هى نفسها لانها لم تحرق، فلو كانت حرقت فلن تعرف هل ما بها من تعليم موافق ام مخالف لتعليم الرسل، فالأخ يقول لك كلاما لم تفهمه أصلا، فهو يقول لو كان ليس هو الكاتب، لكان حرقها، هذا "لو" كانت ليست له، وبالتالي لم تكن لتعرف المحتوى أصلا..


كلا ..ما تقوله استقراء خاطئ نتيجة لتسرعك في إطلاق الأحكام. إنما رأيت أنها لا تحتوي تعاليم مخالفة لإيمان الرسل لأن كنيستكم الموقرة اعتمدتها ضمن الرسائل القانونية.فهل تراها ستعتمد ما يحتوي مبادئ مغايرة لذلك الإيمان؟؟ 



Molka Molkan قال:


> للأسف، انت ضعيف فكرياً..


رأي شخصي مع "احتراماتي" لا قيمة له إلا عند نفسك فاحتفظ بمثل هذا الكلام عندك فهو لا يزيد أو ينقص شيئا في معارضة آراء آبائكم.
 



Molka Molkan قال:


> دا موضوع تاني، موضوع وضع رسائل بولس موضوع أخر غير هذا الموضوع، فنحن نتكلم عن كاتب رسالة واحدة الآن وهى العبرانيين فلا تشتت الحوار، هذا أولاً


و لم هو موضوع ثاني يا زميل.. إننا نتناقش لأثبت لك من وجهة نظر آبائكم أن كاتب سفر العبرانيين مجهول و بالتالي فلا يصح اعتماد كتاب مجهول المصدر في الكتاب المقدس.



Molka Molkan قال:


> ثانيا: لا تقل "بايبل" مرة أخرى، قل "العهد الجديد" أو "العهد الجديد" أو "الكتاب المقدس" ، غير هذا ليس مسموحاً..


حاضرين حضرة المشرف.


Molka Molkan قال:


> ثالثا: لم ترد على الحرق إلا بتعليق لا يرتقي لكونه مزاح وتعليق أخر خارج الموضوع، أوهذا هو مستواكم؟


لأن الحرق أو المحو أو الإتلاف هو موضوع آخر فلاداعي للتشتت
ثم لماذا تتساءل عن المستوى بصيغة الجمع.. هل رأيت مسلما غيري يشارك في الموضوع.
هل قلت لك أني أمثل المسلمين بمشارق الأرض و مغاربها؟؟
عيب عليك يا زميل ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يوليو 2012)

> تلاميذه و رفقاؤه و باقي الرسل ..


هذا كلام عام لا قيمة له، حدد بالأسماء  الأسماء الموجودة بمصادرها..



> كلا فالصدارة احتللتها أنت حين تناقشنا عن تجسد يسوع في القرآن


اراك تشتت الموضوع!


ياريت تركز في الموضوع هنا ولما القسم يتفتح توريني هاتقول اية في اي موضوع أنا افتحه..



> كلا ..ما تقوله استقراء خاطئ نتيجة لتسرعك في إطلاق الأحكام.


مولكا لا يخطيء في قراءتك، فلا ينطق مولكا عن الهوى 




> إنما رأيت أنها لا تحتوي تعاليم مخالفة لإيمان الرسل لأن كنيستكم الموقرة اعتمدتها ضمن الرسائل القانونية


جميل، زيادة الطين بلة، الكنيسة إعتبرتها ضمن الكتب القانونية (وهذا خارج الموضوع) أي انها لم يتم حرقها، لماذا؟ بحسب كلام الأخ فهذا معناه انها من كتابة بولس، لان كلامه كان عن "إن" كان هو الكاتب فسيتم قبولها، وإن كان ليس هو الكاتب فسيتم حرقها، وبالتالي فانت عرفت محتواها عن طريق أنها لم تحرق وبالتالي فحسب كلامه انها من كلامه  أعرفت انك ضعيف في التفكير؟



> فهل تراها ستعتمد ما يحتوي مبادئ مغايرة لذلك الإيمان؟؟


انت الذي تقول وليس أنا، انت تقول انها لا مخالفة بها لإيمان الرسل، ولهذا لم تحرق، وعليه فحسب كلام الأخ أنها من كلام بولس.



> رأي شخصي مع "احتراماتي" لا قيمة له إلا عند نفسك


انا لا اضع رأيي فيك، انا اضع القول الفصل في حالتك وفقا لما قمت بكتابته وأثبته عليك.



> فهو لا يزيد أو ينقص شيئا في معارضة آراء آبائكم.


ولا يوجد ما يفعل ذلك 



> و لم هو موضوع ثاني يا زميل.. إننا نتناقش لأثبت لك من وجهة نظر آبائكم أن كاتب سفر العبرانيين مجهول و بالتالي فلا يصح اعتماد كتاب مجهول المصدر في الكتاب المقدس.


لا يا "زميل" لا تخرج عن الموضوع، تكلم في حدود "كاتب الرسالة" ولا تدخل قانونيتها ككتاب في العهد الجديد في الموضوع فهذا موضوع آخر..

أنت لم تثبت إلى الآن إلا أنك لا تجيد التفكير، وأغرقناك بالأدلة ولم ترينا إلا "قاموس الكتاب المقدس" 


وأيضا تعالى لأريك كيف أنك ضعيف التفكير مرة أخرى بالدليل، انت تقول "أن كاتب سفر العبرانيين مجهول و بالتالي فلا يصح اعتماد كتاب مجهول المصدر في الكتاب المقدس"، إذن، وعليه، فطالما هى معتمدة في الكتاب المقدس، فكاتبها معروف 



> لأن الحرق أو المحو أو الإتلاف هو موضوع آخر فلاداعي للتشتت


لا تشتيت، لانك رددت بالفعل على كلامه وعندما أريتك سخف ما تقول عدت الآن لتقول تشتيت 



> ثم لماذا تتساءل عن المستوى بصيغة الجمع.. هل رأيت مسلما غيري يشارك في الموضوع.


وهل قلت انه مستواكم في الموضوع؟ هذا مستوى المسلم بشكل عام..



> هل قلت لك أني أمثل المسلمين بمشارق الأرض و مغاربها؟؟


لا لا، لم تقل، ولكنك من المسلمين الذين هم من نفس العينة..



> عيب عليك يا زميل ..


العيب مايبقاش إلا على المسلمين والذين بعضهم أهل العيب...


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يوليو 2012)

إلى الآن لم ار منك أي ردود لها القيمة الحوارية لدفعنا لإضاعة أوقاتنا معك، ولا ارى منك جوابا على الأسئلة ولا الإثباتات، فيبدو انك تفهم أن الحوار هو دردشة.. لو تأكدت انا من ذلك فيك، فلن يكون لك حوارا هنا..


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2012)

*برضة مصمم متقتبس كلمة واحدة من اللى قولتها وترد عليها وواضح انك فاشل
وعلشان ازودلك ثقتك فى نفسك بانك فاشل لا محال
*


> حسنا نناقش محتويات "الأدلة"
> أورد الزميل سرجيوس البردية 46 فهل نجد فيها توقيع بولس ..كلا.
> إنما أراد أن يثبت أنها تعود إلى ثمانينات القرن الأولفما علاقة زمن  كتابتها بكونها لبولس تحديدا و ليست لرفقائه أو تلاميذه المعاصرين له؟؟ لا  شيء


* 
لو انت شبه متعلم لكنت علمت ان بردية 46 ماهى الا بردية لرسائل البولس 

ولو كنت قارئ لكنت قراءت كلامنا ان وضع رسالة العبرانين ضمن رسائل البولس فى بردية من القرن الثانى تؤكد بانها مصنفة انها ضمن رسائل البولس فى وقت مبكر جدا 

**most of Paul’s epistles, excluding the Pastorals. The order is as follows: Rom. 5:17–6:3, 5–14; 8:15–25, 27–35; 8:37–9:32; 10:1–11:22, 24–33; 11:35–15:10; 15:11–16:27; Heb. 1:1–9:16; 9:18–10:20, 22–30; 10:32–13:25; 1 Cor. 1:1–9:2; 9:4–14:14; 14:16–15:15; 15:17–16:22; 2 Cor. 1:1–11:10, 12–21; 11:23–13:13; Eph. 1:1–2:7; 2:10–5:6; 5:8–6:6, 8–18, 20–24; Gal. 1:1–8; 1:10–2:9, 12–21; 3:2–29; 4:2–18; 4:20–5:17; 5:20–6:8, 10–18; Phil. 1:1, 5–15, 17–28; 1:30–2:12, 14–27; 2:29–3:8, 10–21; 4:2–12, 14–23; Col. 1:1–2, 5–13, 16–24; 1:27–2:19; 2:23–3:11, 13–24; 4:3–12, 16–18; 1 Thess. 1:1; 1:9–2:3; 5:5–9, 23–28.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Comfort, Philip Wesley ;   Barrett, David P.: The Text of the Earliest New Testament Greek Manu ******s. A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manu******s. Wheaton, Ill. : Tyndale House, 2001, S. 202*
​ 

*توقيع ايه يا ابنى متضحكش الناس عليك وحاول تتثقف شوية *


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2012)

> أين الأصل العبري للمخطوطة يا أستاذ ... ما فيش


*يعنى ايه اصل عبرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين الجاهل اللى قال ان بردية 46 مترجمة من اصل عبرى *


> دائما ما تأتون بتراجم التراجم و نسخ عن النسخ لكن لا وجود للنسخ الأصلية  لا لرسالة العبرانيين بأصلها العبري و لا غير ذلك فما الذي يضمن لي نسبة  العبرانيين إلى بولس؟؟


*وانت مين اصلا علشان يضمنك ولا ميضمنلكش 

هو انت مفكر اننا بنرد عليك*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2012)

*انا عايز اركز على موضوع مهم جدا وهو شهادة كلمينضدس السكندرى لانها شهادة مهمة جدا لسبب بسيط

اهمية هذة الشهادة ذكرها بارنز لما ناقض كاتب رسالة العبرانين وقال

**Clement of Alexandria says, that Paul wrote to the Hebrews, and that this was the opinion of Pantaenus, who was at the head of the celebrated Christian school at Alexandria, and who flourished about A. D. 180. Pantaenus lived near Palestine. He must have been acquainted with the prevailing opinions on the subject, and his testimony must be regarded as proof that the epistle was regarded as Paul’s by the churches in that regionhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Barnes, Albert: Frew, Robert (Hrsg.): Notes on the New Testament: Hebrews. London : Blackie & Son, 1884|85, S. 7*​


*كليمنضدس السكندرى قال ان بولس كتب رسالة العبرانين وهذا الرائ هو ايضا رائ بنتيوس مدير مدرسة الاسكندرية المسيحية الذى عاش بالقرب من فلسطين ومن المؤكد انه اطلع على الارائ السائدة حول هذا الموضوع وشهادته لابد كدليل ان الرسالة معتبرة انها لبولس فى الكنيسة فى هذة المنطقة* 



*شرح بسيط/
بنتيوس هو اول مدير لمدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية وتتملذ على يده العلامة كليمنضدس
كلمينضدس كتب صراحة ان رسالة العبرانين لبولس
لكن شهادته ليها وزن وثقل عالى لسبب بسيط ان هذا القول بان هذة الرسالة كتبها بولس ليس مجرد رائ لكنه تسلمه من معلمه بنتيوس الذى بدوره كان يعيش بالقرب من فلسطين المنطقة الموجه لها هذة الرسالة فى الاساس 
وهو اكيد اطلع على اراء الموجودين هناك لمن تنسب هذة الرسالة
فرائ كليمنضدس هو بالتالى رائى بنتيوس وهو بالتالى رائ الكنيسة فى فلسطين اللى كان عايش فيها بنتيوس والموجه لها رسالة العبرانين والذى تثبت من بدايات القرن الثانى انها لبولس الرسول *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2012)

كثيرا ما اتردد فى الرد على الشبههات  التى يكررها   طارحوها  على سبيل   الكيد  فقط لا  غير  -يعنى حينما يكون الهدف كيدى  فقط  اجد الطرف غير المسيحى لا هم له  الا المراوغة والمراوغة فقط علما بأن الشبهه تم الرد عليها عشرات المرات  وقتلها بحثاً   حتى أنه ما عادت الشبهه شبهه ولا حتى شبه شبهه- بل اصبحت الشبهه  أراجيف  كيدية  ومشاغبات جدلية وإستفزازات حوارية  لارهاق الطرف المسيحى وإستنزاف طاقاته ووقته   فقط لا  غير.-والطرف الاخر لا يقنع لسبب بسيط وهو أنه لا يريد أن يقتنع .
-رسالة معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول الى العبرانيين  تؤمن بإنتسابها إليه   الكنائس القبطية والاثيوبية والسريانية والارمينية والاشورية وأسيا الصغرى ولم يأءت وقت   كانت فيه هذه الرسالة  محط للاشتباك او الصراع العقائدى   قط.
أباء الكنيسة  المعروفين بال (( الجريكس فازرز  )) عن بكرة أبيهم أجمعوا نسبها للقديس بولس الرسول ,وقانويتها كوحى إلهى ,إقتبسوا منها  للتعليم وعلى رأس من اقتبس منها كليمنت الرومانى .حتى عدت رسالته الشهيرة نوعا من محاكاة رسالة العبرانين وحدا بالنقاد  محاولة الربط بينهم.   يعنى جميع ال ((دكتورز أوف  ذى تشيرش))  أكدوا أنها للقديس بولس الرسول  ,انها وحى ألهى قانونى وأنهم فسروا ودوّنوا وعلموا  لاهوتهم بنأءأ  على اقتباسات حرفية مطولة منها وبالاشارة العلانية إليها ,وإلى كاتبها الرسول القديس  بولس.
-ما يريده المشاغب  ....المشتكى   فقط أن يشاكس ويقول  - هذه كتبكم تجهلون   كاتبها . فقط لاغير 
وقلنا انه يتجاهل حتى طقوس كنائسنا فى مصر والسودان واثيوبيا التى   تقرأ  إعتبارا من تاسيسها من النصف الثانى من القرن الاول الميلادى    هذه الرسالة  فى توقيت قراءة رسائل بولس الرسول فى ليتورجياتها 
تجاهل المهاجم  كل  تراث الكنيسة السريانية والارمينية بكل   تاريخهم وتراثهم  وتفاسيرهم وذخائرهم.
تجاهل كتابات اثناسيوس وكيرلس وثاؤفيليس  وغريغوريوس النزينزى وسميه الناطق بالالهيات  وباسيليوس ويوحنا ذهبي الفم \وكل المدونات التراثية الرهبانية  من  القرنين الرابع والخامس وأوائل السادس الميلادى   فكل هذا الثراء والزخم  لا يلبي  للمهاجم مشاكساته ولا يثير شهيته للمشاغبة   .
هو فقط تثير شهيته الاراء النقدية  
حينما  قال علماء النقد  الكتابي   -واغلبهم رد على نفسه -
اعنى :اوريجين وترتليان ..إعمالا لمبادئ علم النقد :- هم أنفسهم فى اوقات  تلت ردوا فى مؤلفاتهم  على هوية الكاتب 
فكاتب الرسالة  -الرسول بولس -   *عن عمد وعن قصد*
قصد أن يبقي شخصيته  قيد التكتم   بسبب    كونه   مكروهاً منفياً مطارداً_ إن مجرد ذكر الاسم  بولس الذى هو شاؤؤل الطرسوسي كان كفيلا  بمصادرة الرسالة واعتقال حاملها  وقارئها   فى المناطق  الواقعة تحت النفوذ الصهيونى لليهود المتزمتين ألد أعداء بولس 
الذين   فى مرة  شرع ان يخاطبهم   ليشرح لهم موقفه فإعترضوا وثاروا  وكانوا يزرون التراب والحصى  والاحجار فى الهؤاء  وكانوا يطلبون ان يقتلوه حتى عجز   الضابط الرومانى  عن استفهام منهم عن سبب   عصبيتهم  هذه  سفر أعمال الرسل أصحاح 22الايه22 .إذن   من يقرأ سفر أعمال الرسل   بشئ من التأمل الدراسي سيتأكد أن  بولس  كان عدو اليهود الالد الذى طالما تعقبوه من بلدة إلى بلدة ولا حقوه بجميع تشكيلاتهم الشعبية  والتنفيذية ناهيك عن التشريعية  وعلى كافة المستويات  نخب  ورعاع حاصروه ولا حقوه  يهيجون ضده  العوام ويحرضون  ضده الحكام  .. فكان  لازماً  لغرض  خلود هذه الرسالة  تخليتها من إسمه *لتتمكن الرسالة من النفاذ الى الكنائس المرسلة إليهم * تنقلا  وسعياً  *هى وحاملوها وناسخوها وقارؤها *. والميل  موجود لدى  بولس  فى أكثر من مناسبة  عبر عن  أنه لا يحتسب لشئ ولا نفسه ثمينة عنده حتى يتمم بفرح سعيه واكمال الخدمة راجع اعمال 20 وتيموتاوس الاولى وغيرها-واضح من أكثر من أيه  من عباراته :  حرصه الشديد وإلحاح خواطره أن  يقدم المسيح يسوع  إلى  الكل ( وخصوصا إخوته وأنسبأئه حسب الجسد ) -بصرف النظر عن إطراء أو تقدير يناله من جراء عمله-أو إثبات ملكيه فكرية يصارع على حيازتها  (وهذا مثبت  أيضا ) ومن ثم أرسل هذه الرسالة بهذه الكيفية .
@س :ما رأيك  فى اللغة  التى كتبت بها الرسالة ؟؟!!
@ج: الرسالة مكتوبة باليونانية الفصحى   وهذا لمقصد إلهى  حيث ان الوحى الالهى قصد فى هذه المرحلة أن يخاطب  البشرية جمعاء  يهودا ويونانين بلغة واحده ميسرة مشتركة  لتعميم الفائدة أولا  ولتوحيد المعين الذى تستقي منه البشرية على قدم المساواه لتوحيد الشعب مع الشعوب   وجعل الاثنين واحداً -ونحن نؤمن أنه فى البنطقسطى  مكّن حلول الروح القدس الباراقليت أبائنا الرسل من التكلم والكتابة بكل اللغات بسهولة وسلاسة وإجادة وإتقان  مثير  للدهشة والتعجب  (نطقا وكتابة)  فهذا الامر قمة من قمم الاعجاز كما ونلاحظ (حتى لو  تجاهلنا   حقيقة مواهب الروح القدس  أن كلا من بولس أو لوقا  كانا متمكنين من اليونانية الكوين كأحد اولادها بل هما فعلا أحد أولادها  وهى ال (mother tongue) بالنسبة لهما .ولا تعتبر هذه أى حجة  أنه  لا اثر للترجمة   فلوقا الطبيب  - نظرياً ومبدئياً  لديه الكفاءة أن يترجم رسالة العبرانين -بفرض كتابتها بالعبرية - بإجادة وإقتدار ولا   نشعر بأى  أثار للترجمة فمبدئياً هذه ليست حجة -بل هى نظرية ممكن قبولها جدا من حيث المبدأء  فالقصور فى الترجمة يرجع الى ضعف المترجم فى احدى اللغتين المنقول منها والمنقول اليها بينما كلا من بولس و لوقا  كانا ماهران متمكنان فى اللغتين باقتدار مشهود . لكننى أميل جدا إلى حرص الرسول بولس إلى كتابة الرسالة باليونانية الفصحى  موجههاً إياها  *1خصوصا للمتنصرين من أصل عبرانى  فى الاراضي المقدسة وكل معتنقي المسيحية ممن لهم خلفية ثقافية بالالمام بالعهد القديم  وهم كثر* و2عموما إلى عموم كنيسة العهد الجديد الواحده فى المسيح -لاننا قادرين فى اكثر من موقع نلمس لبولس  رؤية   الوحدة الفعلية لجسد المسيح الواحد فلا فرق فى منهجه بين يهودى ويونانى بربري وسكيثي عبد ولا حر.-ولانه من الطبيعى ان تنبنى  عقيدة المسيحين فى المسيح مؤسسة على الوحى الالهى ككل متكامل  ومبنيين على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه هو حجر الزاوية .
@س: لماذا الرسول  -الكاتب  جمع نفسه مع تيموثاؤس  بلفظ الاخ او اخى اليس هذا تلميح بانه ليس بولس لان   بولس يعتبر تيموثاؤس ابنه ؟؟
@ج: هذه إستناجات نقدية  تافهه جدا وتأؤيلات فارغة - فما أكثر من أيات يخطئؤها الحصر نادى بولس رعيته التى يوجه لها الرسالة وهم جماهير شعوب الكنائس  وموعوظيها بلفظ ((إخوة)) ويعوزنى الوقت لو إخذت أحصر هذه المواقع فهل هنا بولس  تغيير \ ناهيك عن عشرات المرات التى سجل ودوّن  فيها لكل العاملين معه على كافة المستويات - بلفظ إخوة  | ناهيك عن الاخوة الكذبة من يهود متنمرين بالكرازة بالانجيل  
\ومرة أخرى   أكرر أنه ينادى بالتآخى بين اليهود واليونانيين (تيموثاؤس كان يونانى وأنظر ما فعله لاجله فى اعمال 16-فهو هنا يدعوه بالاخ ليقبله اليهود المتنصرون  -وكل معتنق للمسيحية على دراية بالعهد القديم .
@س: ولماذا لا يكون أبوللوس كاتبها ؟
@ج: من ذكر هذا الراى عجز أن يقدم دليل واحد ليسانده فقط إعتمد على أنه مذكور  عن أبوللوس هذا فى سفر الاعمال  انه خبير بما فى الكتب (يقصد كتب العهد القديم ) وحار فى الروح : وهذا تركيب  -وإستنتاج  ينقصه الكثير -فمن الذى قال ان بولس ليس على قدر المساواه به بل ربما يفوقه فى التفقه فى كتب العهد القديم  وهل لا يوجد غيره وحيدا مشهودا له بالتفقه فى القديم  وتاريخ اليهود -خذ خطاب اسطفانوس كان عميقا هادفا واسع الاطلاع ومذكور عنه انه يتميز بالحكمة فهل   نعتبر كونه كاتب الرسالة لمجرد هذا السبب -فهذا استنتاج تنقصه البراهين العلمية ويعتبر تراكيب وتخمينات وتهيئؤات   -تخرج بنا عن جادة البحث العلمى . فمازلت أصمم أن بولس الفريسي إبن الفريسي تلميذ الحاخام غمالائيل  شديد التعمق واسع الالمام بالكتب المقدسة السالفة هو الكاتب الفعلى .. فهذا مع   حقيقة كون  الرسول  بولس هو الكاتب الفعلى وليس ضد..
@ س: أورد  موقع الانبا تكلا  فى جزئية من عباراته    أن كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين ليس من الرسل بسبب الايه عب 2. فما قولك؟
@ ج: ممكن نراجع الاقتباس لنفهم   قول  موقع الانبا تكلا  !!
+الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الاصحاح الثانى *((1. لِذَلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ نَتَنَبَّهَ أَكْثَرَ إِلَى مَا سَمِعْنَا لِئَلاَّ نَفُوتَهُ،
2. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَتِ الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ صَارَتْ ثَابِتَةً، وَكُلُّ تَعَدٍّ وَمَعْصِيَةٍ نَالَ مُجَازَاةً عَادِلَةً،
3. فَكَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ، قَدِ ابْتَدَأَ الرَّبُّ بِالتَّكَلُّمِ بِهِ، ثُمَّ تَثَبَّتَ لَنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا،
4. شَاهِداً اللهُ مَعَهُمْ بِآيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَقُوَّاتٍ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ وَمَوَاهِبِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، حَسَبَ إِرَادَتِهِ؟*))  إنتهى الاقتباس من الوحى الالهى  المعصوم -ولا أدنى وجود فيه لاى شئ يشكك فى كون بولس الرسول هو الكاتب الاصلي الفعلى ولا يوجد شئ واحد يطعن فى قانونية الرسالة او ينفي رسولية كاتبها --(المفروض  أن المقصود بالكلمة التى تكلم بها ملائكة هى  وحى العهد القديم إلى موسي والانبياء وما  تكلم به الرب هو تجسد المسيح وتعليمه مباشرةً للرسل والتلاميذ --يا حبيبي القديس بولس الرسول*  ليس من  الرسل الاثنى عشر * الحواريين المختارين فى مت 10  وليس من السبعين  لوقا 10  \  وعليه  موقع الانبا تكلا  يقصد ان يستنتج ان كاتبها ليس تداؤس او يعقوب او فيلبس \  لكن لا لزوم للافراح والليالى الملاح التى نصبها   الاخ المشاكس  كما لو كان عثر على صيد ثمين فبفرض صحة تعبيرات موقع الانبا تكلا اللفظية(أتحفظ على بعض الصياغات اللفظية التعبيرية للموقع لانها تعطى أمثال الاخ المشاكس إنطباعات ذاتية موهومة وتنعش في خيالاته السقيمة  أمال مريضه مبعثها الاوهام والتصورات العندياتية)- فالاستنتاجات التفسيرية للنص المشار اليه  هذا  لا تتعارض   قط مع كون  بولس الرسول هو كاتبها لانه لم يكن لا من جملة الاثنى عشر ولا من جملة السبعين ممن لازموا الرب من يوم معمودية يوحنا المعمدان الى اليوم الذى ارتفع فيه الرب الى السموات(أعمال الرسل 1ايه21) فهذا ايضا  يتنافى مع كون بارنابا او لوقا هما الكاتبان(إثنينهما من جملة السبعين المختارين فى لو 10) وفى نفس الوقت -هذا أيضامع كون بولس هو الكاتب ليس ضد.-لا يتناقض مع نظريتنا -ولا يستحق الانشكاح من المهاجم كما لو كان أحرز هدفًا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2012)

كان سؤال الدكتور يوحنا:


> * مين الجاهل اللى قال ان بردية 46 مترجمة من اصل عبرى *


أي انه يسأل عن البردية، فكان رد المسلم صاحب العقل:



> الجاهل ده زي ما قلت يبقى
> القس أنطونيوس فهمي
> 
> http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...braneyeen.html
> ...



أي ان السؤال كان عن البردية 46 والجواب كان عن الرسالة، وعليه تقرر الآتي:

1. نظرا لإستمرار العضو في التهرب من الأسئلة الواضحة وعدم القدرة على الرد فكلامه يعتبر إضاعة وقت الأعضاء وهذا غير مسموح وعليه فيتم فصله.
2. نتيجة عدم الفهم الشديد في القانونية تارة، وفي الفهم نفسه تارة، فقد تقرر فصله لكونه غير مؤهل فكرياً للحوار بشكل عام، وبشكل خاص لا يفهم الموضوع ولا يعطي أدلة..


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

> الجاهل ده زي ما قلت يبقى
> القس أنطونيوس فهمي
> 
> http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interp...braneyeen.html
> ...




*لو سيادتك اصلا بتقرا ودا اشك فيه كنت عرفت انى شرحت الكلام دا ومش بس كدا انا مقتنع بيه وقولت*


> *4- اما عن  اختلاف الالفاظ فقال انه طبيعى ان يكتب بلسانهم " اللسان العبرانى " واحد  تلاميذه لوقا او كليمنضدس قام بترجمتها لليونانية فنجد تغيير فى الالفاظ *





> *ملاحظة/
> ما قاله هذا الاب قاله كلمينضدس السكندرى من القرن الثانى انها لبولس الرسول وترجمها لوقا لليونانية وهذا الرائ انا مقتنع بيه   *


*
ولما اتكلمنا عن بردية 46 بتقول امال فين الاصل العبرى بتاعها

هى البردية ليها اصل عبرى ولا هى منسوخة اصلا من نسخة من الجيل الاقدم منها من رسالة العبرانين باللغة اليونانية *

*حضرتك بتتكلم عن افتراض بكتابة الرسالة بلغة اخرى

وانا بتكلم عن بردية منسوخة من نسخة اخرى لا علاقة لها بلغة اخرى افترض كتابة الرسالة بها *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

*مسموح اكمل بعض الاجزاء عن شهادات الاباء ولا الموضوع انتهى؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2012)

كمل يا دكتور، انا احب العلم واكره الحوار مع الجهلاء أمثال هذا الشخص لأنه يشعرني بأني أضيع وقتي مع من لا عقل له..


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

*طيب نكمل شوية اجزاء قرتها امبارح

احنا كابناء كنيسة اسكندرية لا يوجد لدينا اى تقليد اخر لهذة الرسالة عن كاتبها سوى القديس بولس الرسول هذا التقليد مستمر من القرن الثالث ومن قبله كلمينضدس فى القرن الثانى والى يومنا هذا 

ولا نقبل اى تقليد اخرى غير تقليد كنيسة اسكندرية العريقة بخصوص هذة الرسالة 

يقول البرت بارنز " هقوم بحذف اسم الكتاب والمؤلف منعا لزيادة حجم الكلام " فى تعليقاته على كنيسة اسكندرية
**The testimony of the church at Alexandria was uniform after the time of Origen, that it was the production of Paul. Indeed there seems never to have been any doubt in regard to it there, and from the commencement it was admitted as his production*​ 


* شهادة كنيسة اسكندرية كانت موحدة من بعد زمن اوريجانوس بان هذة الرسالة هى من انتاج بولس ويبدو انه ليس هناك اى شك  باعتبارها كذلك **ومن البداية كان الاعتراف بانها من انتاجه

* بالنسبة لاوريجانوس بالرغم من اعترافه بانها افكار بولس وكلن لغة كاتب اخر وقال جملته اللادرية الشهرية " الله وحده يعرف من كاتبها " قد اوردت جملة له فى رسالته لافريكانوس يؤكد له انه فى وقت اخر سيكتب له عن تاكيد تاليف بولس لرسالة العبرانين بما يدل بقوة انه مقتنع بهذا التقليد السكندرى الاصيل بانها من انتاج بولس

السؤال لماذا تقليد كنيسة اسكندرية بالذات يحمل كل هذا الثقل العالى بالنسبة للتقاليد الكنسية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يجيب البرت بارنز ويقول
**The testimony of that church and school is particularly valuable, because (a) it was near to Palestine, where the epistle was probably sent; (b) Clement particularly had travelled much, and would be likely to understand the prevailing sentiments of the East; (c) Alexandria was the seat of the most celebrated theological school of the early Christian ages, and those who were at the head of this school would be likely to have correct information on a point like this; and (d**) Origen is admitted to have been the most learned of the Greek Fathers, and his testimony that the “sentiments” were those of Paul may be regarded as of peculiar value


**1-قربها من فلسطين حيثما ارسلت الرسالة 
2- كلمينضدس بالاخص كان بيسافر كثيرا ويفهم كل الاراء ووجهات النظر السائدة فى الشرق
3-اسكندرية كانت مقر المدرسة اللاهوتية الاكثر شهرة فى العصور المسيحية الاولى والذين على راس هذة المدرسة لابد وان لديهم معلومات صحيحة عن هذا الموضوع
4-شهادة اوريجانوس ان وجهات النظر تعتبرها لبولس ذات قيمة مميزة وخاصة  *


*باختصار الرسالة ارسلت لفلسطين واقرب مكان لفلسطين هو اسكندرية وخصوصا ان اباء اسكندرية كانوا دائما فى ترحال فى الشرق للاطلاع على التقاليد المختلفة وهذا ما اكدوه بان هذة الرسالة لبولس بالاضافة ان مدرسة اسكندرية ذات الاهمية القصوى فى تاريخ المسيحية فى القرون الاولى لا يفوت عليها امر مثل هذا ولابد وان لديها تقليد صحيح بخصوص هذا الشان عن كاتب الرسالة وهذا ما اكدته تقليد كنيسة اسكندرية ان رسالة العبرانين من انتاج بولس الرسول .*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

*شهادة الكنيسة السريانية 

**It was inserted in the translation into the Syriac, made very early in the second century, and in the old Italic version, and was hence believed to be of apostolic origin, and is by the in******ion ascribed to Paul. This may be allowed to express the general sense of the churches at that time, as this would not have been done unless there had been a general impression that the epistle was written by him. The fact that it was early regarded as an inspired book is also conclusively shown by the fact that the second epistle of Peter, and the second and third epistles of John, are not found in that version. They came later into circulation than the other epistles, and were not possessed, or regarded as genuine, by the author of that version. The epistle to the Hebrews is found in those versions, and was, therefore, regarded as one of the inspired books. In those versions it bears the in******ion, “To the Hebrews.”*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


*رسالة العبرانين ادمجت ضمن الترجمة القديمة للعهد الجديد الى السريانية التى صنعت مبكرا فى القرن الثانى وايضا فى النسخة الايطالية القديمة لذا فهو كان من المؤكد معتبره من اصل رسولى وعن طريق الكتابة نسبت الى بولس
وهذا يسمح للتعبير عن الشعور العام للكنائس فى ذاك الوقت ان هناك انطباع عام بانه كتبت بواسطة القديس بولس الرسول *


**ملاحظة بسيطة اى واحد عنده نسخة خابوريس وهى تعتبر مخطوط للتراجم السريانية هيجد فيها رسالة العبرانين مدرجة ضمن رسائل البولس *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

*شهادات الاباء الشرقيين عن كاتب الرسالة 

**This epistle was received as the production of Paul by the Eastern churches. Justin Martyr, who was born at Samaria, quotes it, about the year 140. It was found, as has been already remarked, in the Peshito—the old Syriac version, made in the early part of the second century. Jacob, bishop of Nisibis, also (about A.D. 325) repeatedly quotes it as the production of an apostle. Ephrem Syrus, or the Syrian, abundantly ascribes this epistle to Paul. He was the disciple of Jacob of Nisibis, and no man was better qualified to inform himself on this point than Ephrem. No man stands deservedly higher in the memory of the Eastern churches. After him, all the Syrian churches acknowledged the canonical authority of the epistle to the Hebrews. But the most important testimony of the Eastern church is that of Eusebius, bishop of Cesarea, in Palestine. He is the well-known historian of the church, and he took pains from all quarters to collect testimony in regard to the Books of ******ure. He says, “There are fourteen epistles of Paul, manifest and well known: but yet there are some who reject that to the Hebrews, alleging in behalf of their opinion, that it was not received by the church of Rome as a writing of Paul.” The testimony of Eusebius is particularly important. He had heard of the objection to its canonical authority. He had weighed that objection. Yet in view of the testimony in the case, he regarded it as the undoubted production of Paul. As such it was received in the churches in the East; and the fact which he mentions, that its genuineness had been disputed by the church of Rome, and that he specifies no other church, proves that it had **not been called in question in the East. This seems to me to be sufficient testimony to settle this inquiry. The writers here referred to lived in the very country to which the epistle was evidently written, and their testimony is uniform. Justin Martyr was born in Samaria; Ephrem passed his life in Syria; Eusebius lived in Cesarea, and Origen passed the last twenty years of his life in Palestine. The churches there were unanimous in the opinion that this epistle was written by Paul, and their united testimony should settle the question. Indeed when their testimony is considered, it seems remarkable that the subject should have been regarded as doubtful by critics, or that it should have given rise to so much protracted investigation. I might add to the testimonies above referred to, the fact that the epistle was declared to be Paul’s by the following persons: Archelaus, bishop of Mesopotamia, about A. D. 300; Adamantius, about 330; Cyril, of Jerusalem, about 348; the Council of Laodicea, about 363; Epiphanius, about 368; Basil, 370; Gregory Nazianzen, 370; Chrysostom, 398, &c. &c. Why should not the testimony of such men and churches be admitted? What more clear or decided evidence could we wish in regard to any fact of ancient history? Would not such testimony be ample in regard to an anonymous oration of Cicero, or poem of Virgil or Horace? Are we not constantly acting on far feebler evidence in regard to the authorship of many productions of celebrated English writers
?*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


*رسالة العبرانين استلمت بواسطة الكنائس الشرقية بانها انتاج بولس الرسول
 وذكر زمرة الاباء الشرقيين الذين شهدوا بذلك من اول القديس يوستين مرورا بيوسابيوس وكيرلس الاورشليمى وافراهام السريانى ويعقوب النيصبيصى ومجمع لاودكية وابيفانيوس وغريغوريوس النيزنزى ويحنا ذهبى الفم وارشيلاوس *

*وختم وقال..........

لماذا لا نقبل شهادة هؤلاء الرجال والكنائس؟
ماذا نحتاج اكثر من هذا من ادلة اذا رغبنا ان ننظر فى حقيقة من حقائق العالم القديم ؟


واكمل وقال

انا نعمل دائما على ادلة اضعف بكثير من هذا حتى الان فيما يتعلق بتحديد هوية كتابات مجهولة الكاتب *


*يعنى من الاخر ليه منقبلش كل دول للاقرار بهوية الكاتب 
واحنا الى يومنا هذا بيكون لدينا دليل ضعيف جدا وعلى اساسه بنحدد اسم كتاب مجهول فمبالك بكل هؤلاء الذين شهدوا لرسالة العبرانين من رجال قديسين وكنائس ومجامع وفى النهاية نقول ان الكاتب مجهول؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يوليو 2012)

*بالنسبة للاباء الغربيين



**In regard to the Western churches, it is to be admitted that, like the second epistle of Peter, and the second and third epistles of John, the canonical authority was for some time doubted, or was even called in question. But this may be accounted for. The epistle had not the name of the author. All the other epistles of Paul had. As the epistle was addressed to the **Hebrews in Palestine, it may not have been soon known to the Western churches. As there were spurious epistles and gospels at an early age, much caution would be used in admitting any anonymous production to a place in the sacred canon. Yet it was not long before all these doubts were removed, and the epistle to the Hebrews was allowed to take its place among the other acknowledged writings of Paul. It was received as the epistle of Paul by Hilary, bishop of Poictiers, about A. D. 354; by Lucifer, bishop of Cagliari, 354; by Victorinus, 360; by Ambrose, bishop of Milan, 360; by Rufinus, 397, &c. &c. Jerome, the well-known Latin Father, uses in regard to it the following language: “This is to be maintained, that this epistle, which is inscribed to the Hebrews, is not only received by the churches at the East as the apostle Paul’s, but has been in past times by all ecclesiastical writers in the Greek language; although most [Latins] think that Barnabas or Clement was the author.” Still, it was not rejected by all the Latins. Some received it in the time of Jerome as the production of Paul. See Stuart, pp. 114, 115, for the full testimony of Jerome. Augustine admitted that the epistle was written by Paul. He mentions that Paul wrote fourteen epistles, and specifies particularly the epistle to the Hebrews. He often cites it as a part of ******ure, and quotes it as the production of an apostle. Stuart,** p. 115. From the time of Augustine it was undisputed. By the council of Hippo, A. D. 393, the third council of Carthage, 397, and the fifth council of Carthage, 419, it was declared to be the epistle of Paul, and was as such commended to the churches*.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1




*الرسالة فى الغرب استملت على انها رسالة بولس الرسول بواسطة الاباء الغربيين التاليين
1- هيلارى اسقف بواتيه .......اثناسيوس الغرب
2- لوسيفر اسقف كالجراى 
3-فيكتورنيوس 
4-امبروسيوس اسقف ميلان
5-رفونيوس
6-جيروم
7-اغسطينوس
8-مجمع هيبو
9-مجمع قرطاج الثالث
10 مجمع قرطاج الخامس*

*يعنى تقريبا من بداية القرن الرابع اصبح الاتجاه العام لكنائس الشرق والغرب اباء يونان ولاتين وسريان ان رسالة العبرانين من انتاج بولس الرسول *

*كفاية*.............


----------

